# International Cricket 2011-12



## satexplorer

International Cricket 2011-12


----------



## jhangir07

If DirecTV show IPL then DISH Network will show too


----------



## rwmair

Where do you get this list of match schedules? Cricinfo still shows nothing scheduled for after September - and much of what you show before Sept is not listed there!


----------



## saisport

As u guys know we are only two days away from the world cup game did anybody found out about IPL 2011 as well as who is going to telecast Bangladesh vs Australia series!!!!!!!!'n


----------



## jhangir07

saisport said:


> who is going to telecast Bangladesh vs Australia series!!!!!!!!'n


ESPN3.com


----------



## rwmair

Sorry - should have posted this here, and not the old thread....



saisport said:


> As we know we always limited on who is going to telecast but for sure on Internet IPL.indiatimes.com


At least they are organized in Canada.....
http://www.sportsnet.ca/more/2011/04/01/ipl_cricket/

This is a stunning development - the equivalent of putting the IPL on, say ESPNU - a regular high-quality nation-wide sports channel that is included in most cable/sat sports packages without an additional monthly fee, and it has a regular 24-7 HD feed. Not sure if this helps anyone near the Canadian border.....

I can't believe the IPL is not yet listed on the DISH or DirecTV websites (well, the DirecTV site still has that reference to the IPL in amongst everything else still about the World Cup) - maybe the World Cup has overshadowed the IPL? I'm assuming it will be a ~ $150 PPV pack on both providers, but as you say above - we never know till the last minute.

Note, DISH cut the price of their WorldCup pack to $80 for the knockout stages, and then offered the final for $40. DirecTV stuck to the $150 package price throughout - pity, it cost them $80 from me for the knockout games. Maybe DISH will offer similar competitive pricing options if they carry the IPL?


----------



## Chandu

ESPN Strikes Deals for Unprecedented Multiplatform Cricket Coverage in the U.S. through 2015, Including the 2015 ICC Cricket World Cup



> ESPN Strikes Deals for Unprecedented Multiplatform Cricket Coverage in the U.S. through 2015, Including the 2015 ICC Cricket World Cup
> 
> Two four-year agreements to bring Champions League Twenty20 and major ICC events exclusively across TV, online and mobile
> 
> Furthering its commitment to cricket, ESPN today announced it has reached two multiyear rights agreements for exclusive live coverage of matches from Champions League Twenty20 and International Cricket Council (ICC) events, including the 2015 ICC Cricket World Cup, one of the most watched sporting events globally. The deals, signed with global rights holder ESPN Star Sports, will dedicate more than 1,000 additional hours of exclusive live cricket in the U.S. to ESPN3.com's programming lineup.
> 
> "It's a big day for cricket fans in the U.S., and we're thrilled to be the network offering this passionate and underserved audience more cricket coverage than ever before," said Damon Phillips, Vice President, ESPN3.com. "We're removing the traditional pay per view barrier and making these world class events available to millions of fans."


----------



## satroy

understood about ESPN.
But the next immediate cricket is IPL. Who is going to cover this on TV? DirecTV has not said anything yet. Also, will it be on HD? 
I am afraid that it will be blackout in US.


----------



## saisport

I think it just our bad luck because now directv cricket page has take of the IPL 2011 part so whatever little hope we had is gone!!!!!


----------



## Pagali

I just called the 800 number on their cricket web page for existing customers. The young man said DirecTV hasn't finalized the rights for the IPL, I should call back closer to the starting date -- which is Friday of course! <sigh>

Everybody who's interested should call and ask about it now, at least they'll know there's some demand out there.


----------



## satexplorer

Mary H said:


> I just called the 800 number on their cricket web page for existing customers. The young man said DirecTV hasn't finalized the rights for the IPL, I should call back closer to the starting date -- which is Friday of course! <sigh>
> 
> Everybody who's interested should call and ask about it now, at least they'll know there's some demand out there.


DirecTV is affected by the World Sports Group dispute with the BCCI. Australia and New Zealand opt not to show IPL on television. BCCI has already terminated the contract to You Tube, has Times Group won the global rights to Internet, Radio & Mobile.


----------



## saisport

"satexplorer" said:


> DirecTV is affected by the World Sports Group dispute with the BCCI. Australia and New Zealand opt not to show IPL on television. BCCI has already terminated the contract to You Tube, has Times Group won the global rights to Internet, Radio & Mobile.


No tv telecast news at this moment I do not understand their means dish and directv's strategy for loosing customer lol


----------



## dilchahtahai

Sorry to Post here but is there any news how IPL will be telecasted in Dish Network (If at all?).

I am not sure sending e mail to Willow TV or Dish Network is going to help because they will have standard answer. "IDK". 

Hoping that someone might know here.


----------



## saisport

Funny listing found on web regarding IPL 2011 here is the link

Click Here

It says Willow TV as well DirectV will show but not yet confirm by DirectV and also Willow TV???????????????
one day left and we still do not have much information....


----------



## jwt0001

By the way, the first Bangladesh Australia ODI is listed on ESPN3.com for Friday at 11:20 p.m. and the second one on Sunday night.


----------



## quizzer

New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels NOT Available - Thanks to James Long
______________________________________________________________

584 NEO [International Channel] added to 118° TP 15 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
584 NEO [International Channel] added to 61.5° TP 8 (SD *TEST* Hidden) No EPG


----------



## saisport

"quizzer" said:


> New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels NOT Available - Thanks to James Long
> ______________________________________________________________
> 
> 584 NEO [International Channel] added to 118° TP 15 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
> 584 NEO [International Channel] added to 61.5° TP 8 (SD *TEST* Hidden) No EPG


Do u think it will come to direct as well


----------



## dilchahtahai

Do you think, we will see NEO Channel before IPL Starts?


----------



## saisport

Just hit the mother load directv has listed IPL 2011 matches in HD and SD on PPV channels 497-1 as well 2027 wowwwwwwwwwww


----------



## saisport

Just called directv cs and they said they will have tomorrow in their system to order but it will be $129 dollars and yes it's in HD that's what they said


----------



## satroy

I don't see any 584 channel on dish netowrk. Where is the information about Dish Network adding Neo Cricket? Is there any press release?


----------



## satexplorer

saisport said:


> Just called directv cs and they said they will have tomorrow in their system to order but it will be $129 dollars and yes it's in HD that's what they said


$129 for IPL? :lol: BCCI is already hit the jackpot of deep pockets. No need to donate.

2010 $99
2009 $79
2008 $59


----------



## saisport

"satexplorer" said:


> $129 for IPL? :lol: BCCI is already hit the jackpot of deep pockets. No need to donate.
> 
> 2010 $99
> 2009 $79
> 2008 $59


Well and also the number of games this time is 74 or something and high def so compare to last year look like it's good deal


----------



## satroy

I agree. It is worth to spend $129 for HD broadcast.
If Neo Cricket comes to Dish Netowrk, are they going to make a package for three cricket channels - Willow, Neo and Zee Sports for a reasonable price?
Although I have DirecTV Willow cricket which has better picture, I will move to Dish Netowrk for all cricket channels.
What do you predict about the three cricket channels package proce?


----------



## jhangir07

That will be great


----------



## satexplorer

"People are paying to watch IPL on TV, That's not fair"!
-Shahrukh Khan via Twitter
April 2010

An envelope pushed to get IPL on You Tube, no longer there, that's not fair!


----------



## jwt0001

"saisport" said:


> Just hit the mother load directv has listed IPL 2011 matches in HD and SD on PPV channels 497-1 as well 2027 wowwwwwwwwwww


Anyone try to call and order yet? Nothing new on the website although I see the schedule on 497-1.


----------



## saisport

Just heard that dish is showing as well for $89 but only in SD the guide for channel 455 is showing tomorrow's game


----------



## dilchahtahai

yeah, it would have been nice if it would have been in HD. SD and 89$ doesnt look good to me. I would rather subscribe from some UK based website which can telecast it in HD for 20 or 30 bucks. I would have paid 100$, if it would have been in HD. I would be very unhappy if DirectTV shows it in HD and Dishnetwork does not.


----------



## saisport

"dilchahtahai" said:


> yeah, it would have been nice if it would have been in HD. SD and 89$ doesnt look good to me. I would rather subscribe from some UK based website which can telecast it in HD for 20 or 30 bucks. I would have paid 100$, if it would have been in HD. I would be very unhappy if DirectTV shows it in HD and Dishnetwork does not.


You proly cause directv for sure showing in hd I see it listed in hd as well SD and called cs yesterday n they said they will have it in their system today and it will be $129....


----------



## aj_jadeja

Any one know what the heck is cricket pack on dish network ?

http://www.dishnetwork.com/packages/ppv/sports/cricket/default.aspx


----------



## quizzer

aj_jadeja said:


> Any one know what the heck is cricket pack on dish network ?
> 
> http://www.dishnetwork.com/packages/ppv/sports/cricket/default.aspx


Maybe they are trying to combine zee sports america with the soon to be starting neo cricket channel into one package.


----------



## jwt0001

I saw that but there doesn't seem to be any way to get details. I went to try and add it and there doesn't seem to be a page to do it yet.


----------



## satroy

I called DirecTV to subscribe IPL. They said this is part of World Cup cricket package. However, I don't belive it. Did anyone yet subscribe from DirecTV?


----------



## jwt0001

I just went to 497-1 and did not receive a notice that I had to subscribe (I subscribed to the World Cup). I was also able to set up a recording for Friday morning, so we will see what happens! Unfortunately, there are no other games on the schedule after Friday so far.



satroy said:


> I called DirecTV to subscribe IPL. They said this is part of World Cup cricket package. However, I don't belive it. Did anyone yet subscribe from DirecTV?


----------



## satexplorer

Cricket Pack I see on DISH Network will include Willow Cricket & NEO Cricket. Not sure about ZEE Sports America. ZEE Sports America will move from Satellite 119° to 118.7° on Ch. 576 in a few weeks.


----------



## negma

I read somewhere...."Neo Cricket USA TV schedule shows IPL." Does anybody have NEO through Comcast that can check and confirm? Dish already has NEO available (hidden) in Ch.584 and we are seeing "Cricket Pack" in website. It will be great if we get a Cricket Pack in Dish that includes Willow, Neo (Zee Cric if possible) that covers pretty much majority of everything.

Update: I think I answered my questions: check http://www.neosports.tv/NeoCricketMain.aspx and click on schedule for North America...it definitely shows IPL LIVE!!!! Now we hope NEO/Cricket Pack is available in Dish by tomorrow AM (at least for Dish customers like me).


----------



## negma

Uplink Activity Report:

Channel Package Flag Changes:
584 - NEO [MPEG2 SD] - Anik F3 118.7W TP 15 ConUS beam changed to Available (FP)
584 - NEO [MPEG2 SD] - EchoStar15 61.5W TP 08 ConUS beam changed to Available (FP)


----------



## gireeshbhat

I got back home and switched on the TV and NEO Cricket is playing on channel 584. I had called DISH this morning and was told that IPL is available for $89 and will show on channel 455. I signed up for it. 
Now I see that NEO Cricket website has the USA schedule on its website showing the IPL live. So did I just buy the NEO Cricket channel? I am confused here.....


----------



## quizzer

satexplorer said:


> Cricket Pack I see on DISH Network will include Willow Cricket & NEO Cricket. Not sure about ZEE Sports America. ZEE Sports America will move from Satellite 119° to 118.7° on Ch. 576 in a few weeks.


I hope willow cricket continues to be available on the hindi mega pack.

Can you confirm?


----------



## jhangir07

NEO Cricket is AVAILABLE on DISH Network wowwwwwwww


----------



## saisport

"gireeshbhat" said:


> I got back home and switched on the TV and NEO Cricket is playing on channel 584. I had called DISH this morning and was told that IPL is available for $89 and will show on channel 455. I signed up for it.
> Now I see that NEO Cricket website has the USA schedule on its website showing the IPL live. So did I just buy the NEO Cricket channel? I am confused here.....


Even I am getting it it's a preview free


----------



## satexplorer

Dish Network confirms that they are back to show the IPL on PPV. Dish Network was unable to show in 2009 and 2010, due to exclusive rights were given to DirecTV. The information shown on the Dish Network website, not at all present.


----------



## satroy

Satexplorer,
Then will it be shown also on Neo Cricket Channel on dish network? Note that Neo Cricket is on free preview. If that is true, then why people will buy from Dish Network PPV?

I bought world cup packagae from DirecTV ($149). Does it mean I can watch IPL free on DirfecTV>


----------



## satexplorer

satroy said:


> Satexplorer,
> Then will it be shown also on Neo Cricket Channel on dish network? Note that Neo Cricket is on free preview. If that is true, then why people will buy from Dish Network PPV?
> 
> I bought world cup packagae from DirecTV ($149). Does it mean I can watch IPL free on DirfecTV>


Looks like IPL will be a bonus on DirecTV. For anyone that paid $149, to see the 2011 Cricket World Cup both tournaments in HD. NEO Cricket will show it not in HD, Dish Network will offer it at $89 for HD.


----------



## prabs24

satexplorer said:


> Looks like IPL will be a bonus on DirecTV. For anyone that paid $149, to see the 2011 Cricket World Cup both tournaments in HD. NEO Cricket will show it not in HD, Dish Network will offer it at $89 for HD.


Those of you who are seeing Neo Cricket on Channel 584, do you have the International Dish? I have the regular Dish and I do not see Channel 584!

Also, the IPL PPV event is for $89 and it is only on SD and not on HD. If I go to Channel 455, it says the even is $0.00 but to call the 800 number to order, In the 800 number they say that the cost is $89 SD only


----------



## gireeshbhat

I spoke to a very enthusiastic DISH network rep today who was "pretty" sure that IPL would not be broadcast in HD on DISH network. I would feel cheated if NEO Cricket were showing it in SD for free on DISH and I have to spend $89 on DISH PPV watching in SD. Atleast DISH showing in HD will ease the pain a little. That being said I am also seeing reports on the internet that the website ipl.indiatimes.com will be showing the IPL for free to residents of the US,UK and Asia. Not quite sure what that is about either.
SO much confusion mere hours before the start of the tournament is nothing short of a shambles. People are eager to pay and watch the game and the administrators dont care....


----------



## saisport

Just called directv cs again to order and they said they still do not have it in system but the package is for sure $129 and it is in HD as well as SD. I just have a feeling that they might show first game for free since they did not got to advertise much or most of the people do not know about who is going to carry?????


----------



## satexplorer

Check Dish Network ch. 454 if HD happens.


----------



## jwt0001

The scheduled game for today on 497-1 on directv is gone. Wonder if that means they are not showing ipl.


----------



## saisport

"jwt0001" said:


> The scheduled game for today on 497-1 on directv is gone. Wonder if that means they are not showing ipl.


That really sucks just called customer service to order they are still in talk with broadcaster so basically we are out of luck from directv so who ever has dish they are in driver seat now!!!! Really sucks


----------



## satroy

Looks like DirecTV is not going to carry IPL


----------



## satroy

We need to wait for 10 more minutes. I am watching free preview of neo cricket, so i hope I will see IPL.
Please let me know who subscribed from Dish with $89 are getting HD or not.


----------



## jhangir07

Neo Cricket is showing IPL


----------



## saisport

"jhangir07" said:


> Neo Cricket is showing IPL


Live opening ceremony on neo cricket


----------



## satroy

is dish netwok showing on HD in PPV?


----------



## jhangir07

HD PPV is showing WWE


----------



## satroy

great, i am watching IPL free


----------



## jhangir07

Yes that's great IPL for free


----------



## Pagali

Same here. 

It'll be interesting to see how long this free preview lasts. I won't feel too bad about signing up for PPV though if and when it ends... at least Dish actually has it available!


----------



## saisport

Just called directv cs and they said they still finalizing the rights so they are not going to telecast todays game


----------



## jwt0001

Anyplace to watch online???


----------



## Pagali

Supposed to be on

http://www.i2stream.com/channel1.html


----------



## aj_jadeja

So is NEO showing game live ? waht about direct tv ?


----------



## tornadog

thanks mary H


----------



## Pagali

Yes, the game is live on Neo Cricket on Dishnetwork. KKR got a wicket already.


----------



## jwt0001

Need an opinion. I just placed an order for an international dish (Dish Network). They are installing it on Sunday. Is this a better option for the future or should I just order the PPV on Dish 455?
If I see things correctly, I'll get more cricket options in the future with the international dish.


----------



## negma

I think there is nothing called an international dish with DISH NETWORK. I just have one dish that has local, HD, south asian etc all...Based on programming you order you will get a type of dish installed. It is safe to say/assume if you order one of South asian package (primarily at 118.7) along with America Top X packages, you will get a dish that will cover Willow, Neo, South asian along with 454, 455 etc. Hope this helps.


----------



## jwt0001

I guess I meant for programming choices.


----------



## quizzer

Mary H said:


> Same here.
> 
> It'll be interesting to see how long this free preview lasts. I won't feel too bad about signing up for PPV though if and when it ends... at least Dish actually has it available!


Usually free previews are given for 2 weeks.


----------



## negma

As long as NEO cricket is NOT offered as annual pack (a la Zee Sports...geez!) this will be a great addition along with Willow. What's with Dish offering IPL as PPV when it is available through regular channel?


----------



## ak15

DirecTV is not carrying the IPL this year according to a cs rep I spoke to a few minutes ago.


----------



## jwt0001

"negma" said:


> As long as NEO cricket is NOT offered as annual pack (a la Zee Sports...geez!) this will be a great addition along with Willow. What's with Dish offering IPL as PPV when it is available through regular channel?


PPV would be for those who couldn't receive international channels, I assume.


----------



## rasheed

I have not contacted the South Asian team at Dish as yet, but we are not really sure what the difference is between the Dish PPV package and the NEO Cricket addition. There seems no need to buy Dish PPV package until after NEO leaves free preview and it is placed in a price package that is worse than the $89 plan.

No HD IPL for Dish Network. And it appears none for Directv either.

It appears to me that so far, you do not need the Dish PPV cricket if a channel is available (NEO). We do not know how much NEO will cost (Cricket Pack or whatever). Willow was added to Hindi Mega, but I do not think NEO will be added.

It appears starting next year, all of the major cricket will be on ESPN3 (NO PPV). This is not free to any satellite customers unless you have one of the participating cable or phone high-speed broadband providers (or are on a .edu IP address). This is not great for TV vieweing as there are not many apps to watch these channels via TV. A ESPN app for iOS just came out so that might be an option.

Also, it was mentioned about something called international Dish. Yes, if you subscribe for Dish and do not order some international programming when you order your Dish service, you will likely not get the 118.7 satellite needed. Those on 61.5 will eventually need to get 118.7 or some other option Dish provides (by end of 2012 -- Dish will provide free dish upgrade).

If you do not want any big international package, it is best to order B4U Music temporarily to ensure you get the right dish installed.

Rasheed


----------



## negma

rasheed said:


> It appears starting next year, all of the major cricket will be on ESPN3 (NO PPV). This is not free to any satellite customers unless you have one of the participating cable or phone high-speed broadband providers (or are on a .edu IP address). This is not great for TV vieweing as there are not many apps to watch these channels via TV. A ESPN app for iOS just came out so that might be an option.
> 
> Rasheed


This is true..ESPN3 signed a multi year contract for all major ICC events. I have Time Warner just for internet and they wouldn't let me watch ESPN3 because I dont have an accompanying cable package which is ridiculous. Hopefully there will be coverage from satellite PPV or thru some regular channels besides ESPN3.


----------



## gireeshbhat

What baffles me even further is that ipl.indiatimes.com is showing the IPL 2011 matches for free in the USA. How is this market dynamic working out? DISH not only is charging $89 for a PPV event that is being shown for free on the internet but is also giving us free preview of a channel (NEO cricket) that is showing the same games. What the heck is the PPV aspect then for DISH?
I have spent money on cricket games before but this must be the most worthless $89 I have spent on cricket.


----------



## Pagali

gireeshbhat said:


> What baffles me even further is that ipl.indiatimes.com is showing the IPL 2011 matches for free in the USA. How is this market dynamic working out? DISH not only is charging $89 for a PPV event that is being shown for free on the internet but is also giving us free preview of a channel (NEO cricket) that is showing the same games. What the heck is the PPV aspect then for DISH?
> I have spent money on cricket games before but this must be the most worthless $89 I have spent on cricket.


Friends of mine who had no other option watched today's game on the ipl.indiatimes.com feed. The stream froze on them several times, and they felt quite frustrated with it. So the free internet aspect isn't necessarily all that great. Give me a relatively stable satellite feed any time.


----------



## samradley

Not sure if anyone observed, but IPL coverage on Neo seems to be limited to only the first game of the day? Both the programming guide and online schedule for Neo only have first game of the day listed... E.g today it only lists DC vs RR match and no schedule for Kochi vs RCB? May be that's where PPV on Dish comes to play... Will get further confirmation in next 3:30 hrs when today's second game start...


----------



## satroy

Note that the second game of today is neither listed on PPV 455 channel. So no body knows what the heck is going on. We will know at 10.30 AM


----------



## samradley

It is listed on PPV 457 channel... But not on Neo... Dish has been advertising live coverage for all of the 74 IPL games on PPV...


----------



## kujili

Neo cricket has rights only for 35 matches as per their website...http://www.neosports.tv/pdf/DLF-IPL-Schedule-2011.pdf


----------



## satroy

well I just subsribed PPV from Dish ($89). Nothing is free here


----------



## samradley

Thanks kujili! That solves the mystery... Sounds like need to subscribe for PPV to watch all of the IPL matches, including play-offs and the finals!


----------



## gireeshbhat

Well...goes to show there is no such thing as a free lunch after all. Now we know why PPV is being offered....
ipl.indiatimes.com is showing the game delayed by more than an innings.
Why the heck did NEO cricket buy the rights to only half the games?


----------



## jhangir07

NEO Cricket will be like ZEE Sports


----------



## samradley

jhangir07 said:


> NEO Cricket will be like ZEE Sports


Hope not... That would be big bummer... :nono2:


----------



## satexplorer

IPL rights was not created equal. Dish Network will carry all 74 games, NEO Cricket will carry 34 possibly final weeks with meaningful games. ipl.indiatimes.com and youtube.com/indiatimes online streams are commercial free and in 1080i HD, they apparently delayed the stream 3 hours later for the Pacific.


----------



## satroy

Pakistan tour of West Indies will be shown on Ten Cricket. Therefore shouldn't it be shown on Zee Sports America in USA?


----------



## quizzer

satroy said:


> Pakistan tour of West Indies will be shown on Ten Cricket. Therefore shouldn't it be shown on Zee Sports America in USA?


http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=192095


----------



## negma

quizzer said:


> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=192095


All three channels will be available in the new Cricket Pack for $20 per month beginning April 13. (Willow, Neo, Ten) This is FANTASTIC NEWS!


----------



## jhangir07

This is great Cricket Pack for $20 per month


----------



## saisport

"jhangir07" said:


> This is great Cricket Pack for $20 per month


Where did u see this I could not find it on their website!!!


----------



## negma

saisport said:


> Where did u see this I could not find it on their website!!!


Check the press release link...


----------



## quizzer

negma said:


> All three channels will be available in the new Cricket Pack for $20 per month beginning April 13. (Willow, Neo, Ten) This is FANTASTIC NEWS!


if you have the hindi megapack willow and ten is included!!!


----------



## jwt0001

But you have to spend 15 dollars for neo


----------



## satexplorer

BREAKING NEWS http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=192095


----------



## satroy

This is a great new. But the question is what is going to happen for people who already paid one year subscription fee for Zee Sports USA?


----------



## jwt0001

Ten cricket is active on Dish - Channel 576


----------



## quizzer

satroy said:


> This is a great new. But the question is what is going to happen for people who already paid one year subscription fee for Zee Sports USA?


Channels Renamed and made Available
576 ZEESA ZEE Sports America renamed TENCR Ten Cricket (118° TP 29 SD Preview) AVAILABLE


----------



## jhangir07

Ten Cricket is on channel 576 on DISH Network


----------



## jhangir07

This is great Cricket Pack for $20 per month


----------



## satroy

I called Dish Network. There is no $20 cricket pack


----------



## jwt0001

Maybe not yet, but there will be. The original press release specifically mentions it. My guess is that we are getting things for free right now and then we'll have to sign up if you don't have qualifying programming.



satroy said:


> I called Dish Network. There is no $20 cricket pack


----------



## satroy

they now say the pack is available. I just bought it and I got money back from Zee sports america.


----------



## prabs24

I am seeing Ten Cricket. Awesome! I cant see Willow Cricket or Neo Cricket since I do not have an international dish. But this is awesome. I would have got these packages immediately if tehre was a big India series coming up!


----------



## gireeshbhat

NEO Cricket has disappeared from my list of available channels so I guess 
the move to an a-la-carte monthly $15 or cricket pack yearly $240 (monthly $20 with 1 year commitment) is complete.
So as I see it, cricket pack is for those who do not want/have international programming. For people who have mega pack (like I do) an additional charge of $15 per month gives you all the cricket available. Now it would have been sweeter if NEO were made part of Mega Pack but we can only dream....


----------



## kujili

gireeshbhat said:


> NEO Cricket has disappeared from my list of available channels so I guess
> the move to an a-la-carte monthly $15 or cricket pack yearly $240 (monthly $20 with 1 year commitment) is complete.
> So as I see it, cricket pack is for those who do not want/have international programming. For people who have mega pack (like I do) an additional charge of $15 per month gives you all the cricket available. Now it would have been sweeter if NEO were made part of Mega Pack but we can only dream....


Where have they mentioned about the 1 year commitment?I thought its available for $20 per month a-la carte


----------



## gireeshbhat

I saw it in one of the comments here http://www.dreamcricket.com/communi...ork-ipl-in-hd-for-89-cricket-pack-for-20.aspx


----------



## negma

Totally incorrect on annual commitment. I just chat with a rep and it is confirmed that you can add/remove Cricket Pack anytime and there is no commitment required. Also, if you have dish network, login online account and the system will let you add this pack for $20.

I read earlier in this thread that someone actually subscribed to this pack, could you please share your experience?

http://www.dishnetwork.com/packages/ppv/sports/cricket/default.aspx


----------



## gireeshbhat

negma said:


> Totally incorrect on annual commitment. I just chat with a rep and it is confirmed that you can add/remove Cricket Pack anytime and there is no commitment required. Also, if you have dish network, login online account and the system will let you add this pack for $20.
> 
> I read earlier in this thread that someone actually subscribed to this pack, could you please share your experience?
> 
> http://www.dishnetwork.com/packages/ppv/sports/cricket/default.aspx


That is good to know then and I stand corrected. Hope it remains this way (the monthly option without yearly commitment ) Thanks for checking it out.


----------



## satroy

Correct, there is no one year commitment. You can add and remove cricket pack as you want. I have subscribed cricket pack $20 per month and also got money back for my old Zee Sports America one year subscription. I don't subscribe any other international package from Dish Network, only cricket pack.


----------



## prabs24

for those with international Dish, are you still seeing Neo Cricket for Free?


----------



## jhangir07

"prabs24" said:


> for those with international Dish, are you still seeing Neo Cricket for Free?


Neo Cricket free preview is finish now it,s available in Cricket Pack for $20 a month on DISH Network


----------



## prabs24

I have a question. I have an international Dish at home which I believe is pointed towards orbital 118?

Even though I have not ordered the cricket pack yet, I expect to do so sometime in the future (maybe in the Summer to watch India vs England). The question is will my current Dish be good or will I need something that points to 61.5 orbital location?

The reason I ask is because, when I see my TV guide (after the installation of the second Intl Dish at home), I only see the intl channels I have subscribed too. Meaning, I do not see Willow cricket, Neo crict, etc in the TV Guide. Normally we should see the channels in the TV Guide which are colored red to denote that these channels have not been subscribed to correct?

I did make sure that the guide lists "All Chan" and not just the subscribed channels. So basically confused because I do not see the Intl channels that I did not subscribe to in my TV guide.

Can anyone comment?

Thanks


----------



## jhangir07

118 is good you can subscribe Cricket Pack anytime


----------



## jhangir07

"prabs24" said:


> I have a question. I have an international Dish at home which I believe is pointed towards orbital 118?
> 
> Even though I have not ordered the cricket pack yet, I expect to do so sometime in the future (maybe in the Summer to watch India vs England). The question is will my current Dish be good or will I need something that points to 61.5 orbital location?
> 
> The reason I ask is because, when I see my TV guide (after the installation of the second Intl Dish at home), I only see the intl channels I have subscribed too. Meaning, I do not see Willow cricket, Neo crict, etc in the TV Guide. Normally we should see the channels in the TV Guide which are colored red to denote that these channels have not been subscribed to correct?
> 
> I did make sure that the guide lists "All Chan" and not just the subscribed channels. So basically confused because I do not see the Intl channels that I did not subscribe to in my TV guide.
> 
> Can anyone comment?
> 
> Thanks


 118 is good you can subscribe Cricket Pack anytime. If you don,t subscribe channels you will not see them on program guide but you can subscribe them anytime


----------



## satroy

I am confused with one thing. They are saying that Mega Hindi Pack and Cricket Pack are exclusive. If you buy one, then you cannot buy the other.


----------



## satroy

If you subscribe Mega Hindi Pack, you cannot subscribe Cricket Pack. If you want Hindi Mega pack + all three cricket channels, here is your option. This looks to me stupid.
49.99 - Mega pack which includes Willow Cricket
15.00 - Neo Cricket La carte
$249.99 (yearly) - Ten Cricket. Ten cricket is on free preview. After sometime you will lose it.


----------



## negma

satroy said:


> I am confused with one thing. They are saying that Mega Hindi Pack and Cricket Pack are exclusive. If you buy one, then you cannot buy the other.


Makes sense.. Hindi Mega Pack is $49.99 and it includes Willow and Ten Cricket; If you want Neo, just add it as a la carte for $15 instead of $20 Cricket pack. There is NOTHING called $249 Annual Ten Cricket item.

Update: Correction: There is still an option to get just TEN CRICKET for $249, not sure why they would offer this since Cricket Pack (which includes all 3 channels viz, Willow, Neo, Ten) can be had for $20 a month.


----------



## satroy

Are you sure Ten cricket is part of Hindi Mega pack?


----------



## jhangir07

satroy said:


> Are you sure Ten cricket is part of Hindi Mega pack?


Yes Ten Cricket and Willow Cricket are part of Hindi Mega Pack on DISH Network


----------



## satroy

But when I called CSR, they said Ten Cricket is only part of Cricket Pack, not under Mega Pack. The website does not show Ten Cricket Under Mega Pack. However, in some press release I have seen the statement that Ten Cricket will be part of Mega Pacck.
Whic is right and which is wrong?


----------



## satroy

I am telling you Ten Cricket is not yet part of Hindi Mega Pack. It could be in future.


----------



## negma

satroy said:


> I am telling you Ten Cricket is not yet part of Hindi Mega Pack. It could be in future.


You could be right. We cannot confirm that for sure since Ten is available free for everyone now. Another "unknown" we have to deal with for sometime.


----------



## saisport

Is anybody who had subscribed for neo cricket are you guys getting that channel cause besides subscribing I am not getting that channel??????


----------



## satroy

If you have Hindi Mega pack, you will not be able to see Neo Cricket, unless you subscribe separately at $15 per month.


----------



## saisport

"satroy" said:


> If you have Hindi Mega pack, you will not be able to see Neo Cricket, unless you subscribe separately at $15 per month.


Yes I do have mega pack as well as neo cricket subscription and I am aware of their packages


----------



## satroy

I have just subscribed Mega Pack (49.99) and Neo Cricket ($15). I am getting Neo Cricket Channel. I am also getting Ten Cricket, may be because it is on free preview now. I am wondering whether I will get Ten Cricket any more after free preview period is over.


----------



## jwt0001

Ten cricket and willow are part of mega pack. Neo has to be ordered separately for the 15 dollars.

Other option is to subscribe to all 3 for $20 and not have the Megapack. This is all detailed in the press release some messages back.


----------



## satroy

I know the press release where Ten Cricket is part of Mega Pack. However, at this time if you call Dish Network, you will get answer that Ten Cricket is not part of Mega pack.


----------



## saisport

Yes u r right they don't know yet if ten cricket is part of mega pack!!!!!
Are you guys receiving neo cricket on all the receivers or just the main ??????


----------



## quizzer

satroy said:


> I know the press release where Ten Cricket is part of Mega Pack. However, at this time if you call Dish Network, you will get answer that Ten Cricket is not part of Mega pack.


Just confirmed with [email protected] that TENCR is part of the Hindi Mega pack.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2763062&posted=1#post2763062


----------



## dhonisehwag

bhai will i get my money back with zeesports subcription paying 20 dollars for nothing. same problem i had order cricket pack computer didnt allow me bc hindi mega pack. i don,t have money for neosports tv. i had hindi mega pack can,t cricket pack tell me ? paying money for zeesports.


----------



## dhonisehwag

at least 576 ten cricket and neosports together for 20 dollars so no confusion over hindi pack i think dishnetwork will lose his custmores making confusion packs for constmuer old customers.


----------



## rwmair

Does anyone know where to get a schedule for TEN Cricket USA?

Thanks


----------



## saisport

I will send u link once I get home


----------



## dhonisehwag

good answer gay.saisports deserve that answer:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## saisport

rwmair said:


> Does anyone know where to get a schedule for TEN Cricket USA?
> 
> Thanks


here is the link

Ten Cricket USA

can we please remove this idiot ADMIN "dhonisehwag"
he does not deserve to be in cricket fan's forum????


----------



## dhonisehwag

man chil i thought you don,t have link for tencricket i was joking. enjoy the life


----------



## rwmair

saisport said:


> here is the link
> 
> Ten Cricket USA


Thanks.
I was hoping they might have had their own website, like Willow and Neo, but I guess not. (I couldn't find one)

Any chance that TEN might appear on DirecTV? Or is cricket now almost dead on DirecTV, and should we ask instead - how much longer will they keep Willow?

While its great that home series in all test playing nations are now covered without the need for ppv by the match or series, the amount of filler on these channels is extraordinary!


----------



## dhonisehwag

comepition killing people businesss in these days killing people life plus taxes in every business is that presdeints faults or people are chosing wrong people to kill people and greddy presdients getting money in pocket.


----------



## Bugs Bunny

rwmair said:


> Thanks.
> I was hoping they might have had their own website, like Willow and Neo, but I guess not. (I couldn't find one)


Actually there is. Presumably the schedule is the same for North America as it is for the subcontinent.

http://www.tencricket.com/schedule/



> Any chance that TEN might appear on DirecTV?


Ten cricket is exclusive to Dish for the next 4 years per the press release.



> Or is cricket now almost dead on DirecTV, and should we ask instead - how much longer will they keep Willow?


Not sure. I too miss the old days when we had cricket ticket. But once Rupert left, cricket's mostly an afterthought at D*.

Regarding Willow Cricket, the ownership has changed hands thrice already, so long term prospects for the channel's existence is bleak. The channel is very poorly run, so won't be surprised if it dies a quiet death within a year or two.



> While its great that home series in all test playing nations are now covered without the need for ppv by the match or series, the amount of filler on these channels is extraordinary!


----------



## satroy

It does not matter to be. I have both DirecTv and Dish Netowrk. I discontinued DirecTV completely. I subscribed Mega Hindi Pack plus Neo Cricket. For me DirecTv is dead. It's amazing deal from Dish Network. $65 = almost all great Hindi Channels plus all cricket. I am greatful to Dish Network.


----------



## jhangir07

DISH Network is great Cricket Pack for $20 a month


----------



## quizzer

satroy said:


> It does not matter to be. I have both DirecTv and Dish Netowrk. I discontinued DirecTV completely. I subscribed Mega Hindi Pack plus Neo Cricket. For me DirecTv is dead. It's amazing deal from Dish Network. $65 = almost all great Hindi Channels plus all cricket. I am greatful to Dish Network.


I did the same thing too.


----------



## negma

kujili said:


> Neo cricket has rights only for 35 matches as per their website...http://www.neosports.tv/pdf/DLF-IPL-Schedule-2011.pdf


Any news if Neo will shows IPL knock outs/play offs and finals live? Their schedule shows games only till 5/22 (they are not showing all games live anyways), but TV commercial says exclusive, live till 5/28.


----------



## saisport

Neo cricket owns rights for complete IPL but they are just milking money from consumer with dish network.


----------



## satexplorer

saisport said:


> Neo cricket owns rights for complete IPL but they are just milking money from consumer with dish network.


IPL qualifiers, semifinals and Final will not be on NEO Cricket. Nimbus Communications did get the offer, half off is what it now looks like.


----------



## negma

satexplorer said:


> IPL qualifiers, semifinals and Final will not be on NEO Cricket. Nimbus Communications did get the offer, half off is what it now looks like.


What do you mean? Neo had the offer but declined? Half off means half off on Dish PPV price ($89)?


----------



## satexplorer

negma said:


> What do you mean? Neo had the offer but declined? Half off means half off on Dish PPV price ($89)?


After May 22, 2011 IPL will not be shown on NEO Cricket. NEO Cricket was the first channel to come on cable. According to this reference comcast.com/cricket look for IPL on the bottom of the webpage.


----------



## rwmair

Bugs Bunny said:


> Actually there is. Presumably the schedule is the same for North America as it is for the subcontinent.
> http://www.tencricket.com/schedule/


Thanks. I'd suspect the US schedule is different from that for India, but there's a pull-down tab on that page for the "international" schedule of TEN Cricket, which probably covers the US (except the times being off)



rwmair said:


> Or is cricket now almost dead on DirecTV, and should we ask instead - how much longer will they keep Willow?





Bugs Bunny said:


> Not sure. I too miss the old days when we had cricket ticket. But once Rupert left, cricket's mostly an afterthought at D*.
> 
> Regarding Willow Cricket, the ownership has changed hands thrice already, so long term prospects for the channel's existence is bleak. The channel is very poorly run, so won't be surprised if it dies a quiet death within a year or two.


Yes - cricket had its golden days at DirecTV under NewsCorp control. Interesting what you say about Willow. That probably helps explain why I got no end of grief, including rude, impertinent responses from [email protected] when I said I wanted to cancel my $15-a-month online subscription. In the end, they did cancel it (so they said) but charged an extra month beyond what I had wanted. Not sure if I should dispute that with my credit card, or just accept it as a cost that won't be worth the hassle to try to recover.

Of course, it DirecTV put Willow on a core satellite (110/119), it might pull in additional viewers over what they were getting (me included)


----------



## tellhigh

Is it possible to get only cricket pack in Dish Network without subscribing to any English channels. I already have English channels on Directv.

Thanks


----------



## jhangir07

tellhigh said:


> Is it possible to get only cricket pack in Dish Network to any English channels. I already have English channels on Directv.
> 
> Thanks


Yes you can get Cricket Pack on DISH Network $20 a month without subscribing to anyother channels


----------



## saisport

So u r saying u can get just those three channels?????! Not even minimum English package??


----------



## kujili

jhangir07 said:


> Yes you can get Cricket Pack on DISH Network $20 a month without subscribing to anyother channels


I dont think its possible to get cricket pack alone.Its an a la carte pack..you must subscribe to basic programming to get it...


----------



## satexplorer

kujili said:


> I dont think its possible to get cricket pack alone.Its an a la carte pack..you must subscribe to basic programming to get it...


Right, no way you can get Locals with Cricket pack.


----------



## satroy

yes you can get cricket pack without english channel. However, you need to pay $10 beyond $20 for cricket pack as basic international progamming fee.


----------



## dhonisehwag

any new channels coming in dishnetwork hindi or punjabi channels 2011? like zee smile, balle balle tv, star cricket etc.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## satroy

Do anyone know if any Cricket channel is showing Ajlan Shah Hockey matches? Earlier Cricket Plus channel used to show LIVE hockey matches.


----------



## jhangir07

IPL Qualifiers, Semifinals and Final is available on DISH Network PPV in SD and HD for $30


----------



## saisport

Does anybody knows who is going to telecast Pakistan v Ireland ODI series????


----------



## satroy

I bought the total package from begining. Would I get HD coverage for qualifiers/semifinals/final


----------



## jhangir07

satroy said:


> I bought the total package from begining. Would I get HD coverage for qualifiers/semifinals/final


Yes it will be available on both SD and HD


----------



## bharath_das

"satroy" said:


> I bought the total package from begining. Would I get HD coverage for qualifiers/semifinals/final


Yes It will be available on HD. Check the channel 454. They already updated the guide..


----------



## satroy

I am little bit confused. I have one dish installed from dish network for international programming. They said I would not get HD access. But I can see channel 454 which is HD. Am I watching SD transnmission on channel 454. I don't think so, either I will not get the channel or get on HD right?


----------



## glamanks

satroy said:


> I am little bit confused. I have one dish installed from dish network for international programming. They said I would not get HD access. But I can see channel 454 which is HD. Am I watching SD transnmission on channel 454. I don't think so, either I will not get the channel or get on HD right?


satroy, you will only see 454 if you receive HD programming. There is no SD content on that channel. 454 is available on 110 and 72.7 satellites. Hence, you are receiving this channel from the dish that is pointed to satellites dedicated to american/regular programming. International satellite is 61.5 and 118.


----------



## satroy

I have the dish which gets signal from 118 and 110 satellite. That means I can watch 454 HD and as well as international channels.
To get signal from 72, I think I will need another dish.


----------



## jwt0001

Watching my recording of today's IPL match in HD. I am having constant audio dropouts. Very distracting!


----------



## satroy

SatExplorer.
You indicated that Country cricket will be shown on Willow Cricket. But I don't see any matches on Willow Crikcet, the program guide does not show as well.
Also SL-Eng test matches are supposed to be shown on Willoe cricket from tomorrow, but the program guide does not show.


----------



## saisport

"satroy" said:


> SatExplorer.
> You indicated that Country cricket will be shown on Willow Cricket. But I don't see any matches on Willow Crikcet, the program guide does not show as well.
> Also SL-Eng test matches are supposed to be shown on Willoe cricket from tomorrow, but the program guide does not show.


I watched one county cricket live on willow and you can check schedules online on cricket.willow.tv they more accurate atleast


----------



## rwmair

saisport said:


> I watched one county cricket live on willow and you can check schedules online on cricket.willow.tv they more accurate at least


There's a few more county T20 matches to be shown live according to the list at cricket.willow.tv

I wonder if the county matches are also using the Star Sports India rebroadcast of Sky Sports coverage, which I believe Willow is using for the test matches; rather than a direct feed from Sky. (Didn't we go through this 6 months for the Ashes series....)

Glad I'm not paying willow money these days.....


----------



## saisport

"rwmair" said:


> There's a few more county T20 matches to be shown live according to the list at cricket.willow.tv
> 
> I wonder if the county matches are also using the Star Sports India rebroadcast of Sky Sports coverage, which I believe Willow is using for the test matches; rather than a direct feed from Sky. (Didn't we go through this 6 months for the Ashes series....)
> 
> Glad I'm not paying willow money these days.....


Yes u guessed it right they are using star cricket's feed with big open heart LoL and yes everybody's glad that they are not paying for willow cricket rather watch other two channels from dish ten cricket and neo cricket soon willow will be out if business and not to mention directv also because future for international programming and cricket is dead on directv


----------



## satroy

They are advertizing that star cricket HD coming soon. Does this mean we will see Willow cricket on HD?


----------



## satexplorer

ALERT: Cricket Scotland website will show the webcast of Tri-Series: Scotland vs Ireland vs Sri Lanka.


----------



## quizzer

http://www.indiantelevision.com/headlines/y2k11/july/july144.php


----------



## jwt0001

Willow has also announced a YouTube channel that will include their live events and replays. It is basically just another source for the same thing on the satellite channel, but you can access it via YouTube.


----------



## saisport

Somehow I felt willow tv's today's broadcast of india England is far better quality than Sri Lanka England series


----------



## satexplorer

21 July 2011-ICC Dream XI is announced.
Virender Sehwag (IND)
Sunil Gavaskar (IND)
Donald Bradman (AUS)
Sachin Tendulkar (IND)
Brian Lara (WI)
Kapil Dev (IND)
+Adam Gilchrist (AUS) 
Shane Warne (AUS)
Wasim Akram (PAK)
Curtly Ambrose (WI)
Glenn McGrath (AUS)

My ICC Dream XI in both forms of the game, including reserves.

::Tests::
Barry Richards (RSA)
Jack Hobbs (ENG)
Donald Bradman (AUS)
Sachin Tendulkar (IND)
Brian Lara (WI)
+Adam Gilchrist (AUS)
Andrew Flintoff (ENG)
Shane Warne (AUS)
Curtly Ambrose (WI)
Dennis Lillee (AUS)
Muttiah Muralidaran (SL)
Kevin Pietersen (ENG)
Jacques Kallis (RSA)
Garfield Sobers (WI)
Sunil Gavaskar (IND)
Zaheer Khan (IND)

::ODIs::
Virender Sehwag (IND)
Matthew Hayden (AUS)
Ricky Ponting (AUS)
Yuvraj Singh (IND)
+Mahendra Singh Dhoni (IND)
Shakib Al Hasan (BAN)
Shahid Afridi (PAK)
Wasim Akram (PAK)
Daniel Vettori (NZ)
Glenn McGrath (AUS)
Imran Khan (PAK)
Chris Gayle (WI)
Younus Khan (PAK)
Mahela Jayawardena (SL)
Shoaib Akhtar (PAK)
Brett Lee (AUS)


----------



## rwmair

saisport said:


> Somehow I felt willow tv's today's broadcast of india England is far better quality than Sri Lanka England series


I noticed the same thing through that series. It seemed Willow was carrying a raw feed of the Star Cricket feed being produced in England, rather than taking a signal that was being broadcast in India. There were the occasional blank shot of the ground while commercials were obviously being shown in India. (reminiscent of cricket ticket days) In addition, as Star used many of the Sky commentators, I felt the coverage was as good as if it was direct from Sky.

I didn't realize Star produced their own coverage of matches, rather than just relying on a feed sent from the domestic broadcaster. If we see more of this via Willow, it will be a pleasant change from what they've been showing. (Of course, Willow's own commercials are a pain!)

Let's see what comes from Australia in a few months when India are there!


----------



## satexplorer

rwmair said:


> I noticed the same thing through that series. It seemed Willow was carrying a raw feed of the Star Cricket feed being produced in England, rather than taking a signal that was being broadcast in India. There were the occasional blank shot of the ground while commercials were obviously being shown in India. (reminiscent of cricket ticket days) In addition, as Star used many of the Sky commentators, I felt the coverage was as good as if it was direct from Sky.
> 
> I didn't realize Star produced their own coverage of matches, rather than just relying on a feed sent from the domestic broadcaster. If we see more of this via Willow, it will be a pleasant change from what they've been showing. (Of course, Willow's own commercials are a pain!)
> 
> Let's see what comes from Australia in a few months when India are there!


India visits England or Australia on Star Cricket, there always be alternate commentary. See post #1 of this thread.


----------



## satroy

Willow cricket is showing 4 days county cricket (not 20 or 40 over games) live


----------



## saisport

Is anybody having the same issue of Audio delay on Neo Cricket Dish Network while watching India v England First ODI I notice audio delay


----------



## bharath_das

"saisport" said:


> Is anybody having the same issue of Audio delay on Neo Cricket Dish Network while watching India v England First ODI I notice audio delay


Yes..


----------



## saisport

Willow Cricket will be showing Hong Kong Super Sixes Live


----------



## satroy

SatExplorer,
The Zim tour of New Zealand and SA tour of NZ are not listed to be shown in USA on Willow crcicket channel. Is this omission by you mistaken or these tours will be blacked out in USA?


----------



## satroy

SatExplorer,
T20 series from Zimbabwe is on both Willow and Ten Cricket channel on Dish Network in USA


----------



## satroy

Satexplorer,
WI tour of India is shown on DD national. DD national channel is available in USA through Watch India TV (over Internet). 
I get this channel in USA, and can see the match either in Neo Cricket or DD National in USA. However, picture quality of Neo Cricket is far better.


----------



## satroy

SatExplorer,
The last year we are able to watch T20 big bash from Australia in USA on Willow channel. What about this year? Will we get chance to view this T20 matches in USA?


----------



## satroy

Is anyone showing T20 Big bash from Australia LIVE in USA?


----------



## satexplorer

satroy said:


> SatExplorer,
> The last year we are able to watch T20 big bash from Australia in USA on Willow channel. What about this year? Will we get chance to view this T20 matches in USA?


This year Cricket Australia has form a new league for Big Bash in 2011.



satroy said:


> Is anyone showing T20 Big bash from Australia LIVE in USA?


Willow Cricket is committed to carry South Africa Cricket. Be on the look out in the late night time slot for Big Bash T20.


----------



## satroy

Ten Cricket is showing RSA vs Sri Lanka in India. I don't understand why Ten Cricket is now showing this series in USA, instead Willow Cricket is showing.


----------



## satexplorer

BREAKING NEWS: Board of Control for Cricket in India looking for a new broadcaster? http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/sports/cricket/top-stories/BCCI-terminates-Nimbus-contract/articleshow/11086225.cms


----------



## satroy

That means Neo Cricket USA is gone?


----------



## satroy

Should I unsubscribe Neo Cricket channel ?


----------



## saisport

"satroy" said:


> Should I unsubscribe Neo Cricket channel ?


Better off unsubscribe it because according to cricket calendar there is no international home series for India for next eight months except the IPL which is not international anyways


----------



## satexplorer

satroy said:


> Should I unsubscribe Neo Cricket channel ?


There will be high drama as Nimbus has sprint to the High Court in Mumbai. The incident has all to do with what happen on October 14, Nimbus failed to secure a payment resulting with a no video for the first few minutes of the ODI. On December 12, BCCI terminated the contract due to default payment.

The situation that Nimbus Sport is in, they're in debt! This year, Nimbus acquired the French Open and the Rugby World Cup. Nimbus hyped of showing Multi-Million dollar World Series Hockey that didn't sit well with the BCCI.

The fiasco years were 2004 and 2005. Prasar Bharati (DoorDarshan National) had the broadcast rights from 1999-2003. At the end of those broadcast rights, BCCI asked bids for broadcast rights during the period of September 1, 2004-August 30, 2007. Zee Telefilms won those rights and later disqualified for being inadequate, a legal battle ensued. Those interim years had Border-Gavaskar Series on Sony TV, South Africa tour of India and the Jubliee Match on Prasar Bharati (DoorDarshan National). Pakistan tour of India broadcast rights was settled in Mumbai High Court. Those rights went to Prasar Bharati (DoorDarshan National) in India and Sony TV in UK/Ireland.

The only broadcasters in the United States was Dish Network, to show all India matches from 1999-2007 on Pay-Per-View. Zee Sports America an annual premium channel showed matches from 2007-2009. Dish Network launching NEO Cricket on April 13, 2011.

The Courts will have the final say, about the Nimbus remaining broadcast contract that was to end on March 31, 2014


----------



## saisport

"satroy" said:


> Ten Cricket is showing RSA vs Sri Lanka in India. I don't understand why Ten Cricket is now showing this series in USA, instead Willow Cricket is showing.


Because directv had a rights from south African cricket board which passed it on willow cricket to broadcast in USA that is why but there was a drama in both of their broadcast as well they both telecasted zim t20 series don't ask me how cause I don't know LoL


----------



## saisport

Great news guys in the guide for willow cricket some of the matches from big bash is listed but will not telecast during the test match between south africa and Sri Lanka


----------



## quizzer

saisport said:


> Better off unsubscribe it because according to cricket calendar there is no international home series for India for next eight months except the IPL which is not international anyways


Pak is scheduled to tour India in Apr/May.


----------



## satroy

India tour of Pakistan has been cancelled due to Asia cup.
Also who is going to show Asia Cup in USA?


----------



## satroy

Is Neo Cricket already discontinued Ranji matches to telecast?


----------



## satroy

willow cricket not showung big bash although SL vs SA test is over


----------



## satroy

cant listen to ABC grandstand from usa, access is rejected


----------



## satexplorer

satroy said:


> Is Neo Cricket already discontinued Ranji matches to telecast?


That was part of 2010-2014 deal that's now axed by the BCCI. Ranji matches production is still with Nimbus. BCCI will stream those games and likely give Prasar Bharati to televise as well. http://www.indianexpress.com/news/bcci-to-stream-ranji-games-live/888732/0



satroy said:


> willow cricket not showung big bash although SL vs SA test is over


I see Willow Cricket will show Big Bash beginning December 20. I'm not sure about what's broadcasting on Willow Cricket & TEN Cricket on December 26.



satroy said:


> cant listen to ABC grandstand from usa, access is rejected


ABC Grandstand has geographical restrictions in place. You can still find direct links by going to listen online help section.


----------



## satroy

So what is going to happen Neo Cricket channel that is now available on Dish Network and Comcast cable, I guess everyone will unsubscribe this channel.


----------



## satroy

The Neo Cricket America schedule still has Mumbai Vs Punjab match to be shown LIVE.


----------



## satroy

Big bash is not shown on willow cricket channel. They are still showing old NZ vs Aus test


----------



## satroy

SatExplorer,
Although it is there in program guide, due to some reasom willow cricket is not carrying bid bash. Please delete from your list.


----------



## satroy

If you look into TV schedule from Willow.tv web site link, there is no big bash mentioned. But other Willow TV TV schedule web site and the program guide on dish network shows they will be showing big bash today and tomorrow also. But I woke up in the morning, and unfortunately no big bash was shown. It is quite frustrating because I woke up unnecessarily.


----------



## satman85

*********** baseball..................


----------



## satroy

Satexplorer,
Big bash is not going to be shown in USA. Please update your first page asap, otherwise people will be confused like I had last night.


----------



## satroy

I am not seeing any response. Can anyone see the big bash T20 in USA on Willow cricket? They are not showing at least on Dish Network.


----------



## satroy

OK, the first page was updated.
However, I was expecting to watch some of the big bash T20s because there are many good players playing. This is frustrating that Willow Cricket is not showing while they have shown junk Zimbabwe T20 tournament.


----------



## satroy

strange, today willow cricket has shown big bash LIVE


----------



## satroy

Satexplorer,
So Zim and South Africa tours of NewZealand will not be shown anywhere other than NZ and Africa?
or is it decided yet whether it will be shown in USA or not?


----------



## rwmair

Why oh why can't Willow get direct feeds from Australia? They seem to manage it for matches in England or Sth Africa. But the commercials shown on Star Cricket - or Willow's attempts at covering them up - are driving me nuts again. Will we get any lunchtime or teabreak analysis and interviews in this series? Or old world cup replays that are irrelevant to the current test match?

I know it's an old complaint and will probably never be resolved - at least while Willow is still the US carrier of these games. I guess I'll start watching an hour after play begins each day, and skip all the commercials with the DVR, as I did during the tests vs New Zealand. (the contrast between What I see of Willow's coverage, and what I've seen of TEN cricket - in this regard - is enormous.)


----------



## saisport

"rwmair" said:


> Why oh why can't Willow get direct feeds from Australia? They seem to manage it for matches in England or Sth Africa. But the commercials shown on Star Cricket - or Willow's attempts at covering them up - are driving me nuts again. Will we get any lunchtime or teabreak analysis and interviews in this series? Or old world cup replays that are irrelevant to the current test match?
> 
> I know it's an old complaint and will probably never be resolved - at least while Willow is still the US carrier of these games. I guess I'll start watching an hour after play begins each day, and skip all the commercials with the DVR, as I did during the tests vs New Zealand. (the contrast between What I see of Willow's coverage, and what I've seen of TEN cricket - in this regard - is enormous.)


Agree with u and angry with willow but if we have to watch commercials then I rather watch pro from star cricket instead of a knowledge of money transfer LoL


----------



## saisport

Willow is using hd feed from star cricket is there any news about in near future we would be able to see most of the series in HD


----------



## aj_jadeja

saisport said:


> Willow is using hd feed from star cricket is there any news about in near future we would be able to see most of the series in HD


in India star cricket is in REAL HD. So why cant willow show it in REAL HD here in USA ?


----------



## satroy

Bangladesh Premimum League (BPL) T20 is coming, will be help in February. They are talking to Ten Sports for televising in India. So do you think we can see it on Ten Cricket in USA?


----------



## satroy

I just unsubscribe Neo Cricket. Neo Cricket is now on Dish Network and also is carried on many cables (Comcast, Time Warner). I guess almost all will unsubscribe because no LIVE cricket on this channel, right? 
So do you know what will happen to this channel?


----------



## saisport

"satroy" said:


> Bangladesh Premimum League (BPL) T20 is coming, will be help in February. They are talking to Ten Sports for televising in India. So do you think we can see it on Ten Cricket in USA?


Hopefully ten cricket will get it otherwise I am in fear may be espn3.com


----------



## rwmair

aj_jadeja said:


> in India star cricket is in REAL HD. So why cant willow show it in REAL HD here in USA ?


I think the biggest problem here is the inability/non-desire of DirecTV and DISH to carry this in HD. Willow claims to have the Star Cricket feed available "in HD" online/via YouTube - so presumably they could make it available to DirecTV/DISH too (Mind you, I'm not sure what "in HD online" means unless your computer can display at 1920x1080 and you can send that to your TV without screwing it up, and your bandwidth is near-unlimited in your house so the video stream never freezes.)

The change to HD has strained bandwidth for DirecTV and DISH like never before - despite putting up new satellites, giving everyone new, bigger dishes and receivers, switching to MPEG4 compression, etc. There are many HD channels they don't carry that they would if the could - and would likely draw a much larger audience than WillowTV.

This is one reason I despaired at the change from PPV/DirecTV-Cricket-ticket style of delivery to multiple 24/7 cricket channels from India or Willow. It is much more likely that DirecTV/DISH could find the bandwidth for HD telecasts (requires space on a core satellite - at least for DirecTV) for 6-8 hours a day (often middle of the night), a few days a week for 6-8 weeks at a time, than to find space for a 24/7 channel.

This was managed for the World Cup, for example, and DirecTV could find space to put most Cricket-Ticket matches (in SD) on their core satellites so it could be seen without the intl dish. Maybe we'll be lucky and get the IPL or T20WC this way in the near future, but until the day SD transmission is discontinued, I think the chances of a full-time Willow/TEN/Neo channel in HD in the US is very slim. Unless you can get a million or so friends to subscribe!


----------



## bharath_das

"rwmair" said:


> I think the biggest problem here is the inability/non-desire of DirecTV and DISH to carry this in HD. Willow claims to have the Star Cricket feed available "in HD" online/via YouTube - so presumably they could make it available to DirecTV/DISH too (Mind you, I'm not sure what "in HD online" means unless your computer can display at 1920x1080 and you can send that to your TV without screwing it up, and your bandwidth is near-unlimited in your house so the video stream never freezes.)
> 
> The change to HD has strained bandwidth for DirecTV and DISH like never before - despite putting up new satellites, giving everyone new, bigger dishes and receivers, switching to MPEG4 compression, etc. There are many HD channels they don't carry that they would if the could - and would likely draw a much larger audience than WillowTV.
> 
> This is one reason I despaired at the change from PPV/DirecTV-Cricket-ticket style of delivery to multiple 24/7 cricket channels from India or Willow. It is much more likely that DirecTV/DISH could find the bandwidth for HD telecasts (requires space on a core satellite - at least for DirecTV) for 6-8 hours a day (often middle of the night), a few days a week for 6-8 weeks at a time, than to find space for a 24/7 channel.
> 
> This was managed for the World Cup, for example, and DirecTV could find space to put most Cricket-Ticket matches (in SD) on their core satellites so it could be seen without the intl dish. Maybe we'll be lucky and get the IPL or T20WC this way in the near future, but until the day SD transmission is discontinued, I think the chances of a full-time Willow/TEN/Neo channel in HD in the US is very slim. Unless you can get a million or so friends to subscribe!


Absolutely true...


----------



## rwmair

aj_jadeja said:


> in India star cricket is in REAL HD.


Can someone who has watched Star Cricket in India fill me in on my curiosity here.

When Star Cricket shows coverage of matches not involving India and coming from another source (eg Sky Sports in UK or Ch9 in Australia), why is the transmitted telecast (as we see here via Willow) so poor compared to what I presume is the transmitted telecast of matches involving India that is produced by Star Cricket themselves?

For example - the recent Aus v NZ tests, and Eng v Sri Lanka earlier this year - the screen was often shrunk to 3/4 size to put commercial crawls along the side and bottom; there is the dreaded white box with 6 red numbers in it - usually once per over if not more; and other advertizing graphics would flash up in the top left. Fortunately, none of this happens on the coverage of India games that Star produces themselves (Eng v India earlier this year, and now Aus v India).

But worst of all (for me) is the way Star cuts off the source broadcaster feed - often in mid sentence - as the players start to walk from the field at the end of a session. Does Star have to get every second of non-stop advertizing possible in during lunch/tea/after-stumps periods, or do they have other live events they need to show at that time? I realize the lunch/tea filler from Sky or Ch9 is often littered with self-promotional references - perhaps that's why Star excises it, even tho I think most viewers these days are savvy enough to understand where the coverage is coming from and realize such reference may not apply to their own TV! But its far preferable to watching some old replay of something that is irrelevant to the session of cricket we've just watched. Star's own coverage during lunch breaks etc of matches involving India is adequate (not as enjoyable for me as Ch9, but I'll live with it) and shows they recognize the value of this sort of thing in certain matches they show.....

Just mild grumbles - but maybe there's an explanation for it all.


----------



## saisport

Alright here is your answer according to my knowledge feel free to comment if I am wrong
First of all for non India matches about that box they are using feed from the receiver from India Bangalore so after couple of mins receiver keeps checking for validation that's why u see the box
About India matches they using direct feed from star cricket that's why it does not have box on it
As I said this is upto my knowledge so feel free to comment


----------



## satexplorer

rwmair said:


> Can someone who has watched Star Cricket in India fill me in on my curiosity here.
> 
> When Star Cricket shows coverage of matches not involving India and coming from another source (eg Sky Sports in UK or Ch9 in Australia), why is the transmitted telecast (as we see here via Willow) so poor compared to what I presume is the transmitted telecast of matches involving India that is produced by Star Cricket themselves?
> 
> For example - the recent Aus v NZ tests, and Eng v Sri Lanka earlier this year - the screen was often shrunk to 3/4 size to put commercial crawls along the side and bottom; there is the dreaded white box with 6 red numbers in it - usually once per over if not more; and other advertizing graphics would flash up in the top left. Fortunately, none of this happens on the coverage of India games that Star produces themselves (Eng v India earlier this year, and now Aus v India).
> 
> But worst of all (for me) is the way Star cuts off the source broadcaster feed - often in mid sentence - as the players start to walk from the field at the end of a session. Does Star have to get every second of non-stop advertizing possible in during lunch/tea/after-stumps periods, or do they have other live events they need to show at that time? I realize the lunch/tea filler from Sky or Ch9 is often littered with self-promotional references - perhaps that's why Star excises it, even tho I think most viewers these days are savvy enough to understand where the coverage is coming from and realize such reference may not apply to their own TV! But its far preferable to watching some old replay of something that is irrelevant to the session of cricket we've just watched. Star's own coverage during lunch breaks etc of matches involving India is adequate (not as enjoyable for me as Ch9, but I'll live with it) and shows they recognize the value of this sort of thing in certain matches they show.....
> 
> Just mild grumbles - but maybe there's an explanation for it all.


The ESPN Star Sports signal has been there since Willow streamed cricket games. Only evidence is Bangladesh Cricket on Willow with ESPN Star Sports feed before 2007. The picture format is 4:3 is 576i and 16:9 is 1080i.

ESPN Star Sports had rights to India cricket in 1995-1999. After they lost those rights, in 1999 they acquired South Africa, Zimbabwe, New Zealand and Bangladesh cricket. In 2007, they now have Australia and England cricket. If India tours these places there will be alternate commentary. Primary feed for the ICC Events. All of the World feeds are mostly with the ICC Events. ESPN Star Sports success often comes from the ads they show in the subcontinent. They run ads as bulletins over there.

White dread with any color of numbers is a security code to prevent "signal thieves" and "cable mafias" to get the channel. Streaming on the internet they show you your IP address.

Nobody in the Subcontinent looks to be interested to the Interval shows of both Sky or Nine network presents. I don't think that is included with the rights ESPN Star Sports acquires.

After the World Cup this year. Willow Cricket has their own ads, those national ads are not from the ESPN Star Sports signal.


----------



## rwmair

Thanks to both of you for these answers.



satexplorer said:


> ESPN Star Sports had rights to India cricket in 1995-1999. After they lost those rights, in 1999 they acquired South Africa, Zimbabwe, New Zealand and Bangladesh cricket. In 2007, they now have Australia and England cricket. If India tours these places there will be alternate commentary.


But Willow seems to get raw feed from South Africa and New Zealand without having to rely on what Star Sports is broadcasting in India. Maybe I haven't paid enough attention (esp to coverage from NZ) but what I've seen from South Africa via Willow in recent times looked like direct feed from SABC or SuperSport down there. If Willow can get direct feed from there, why not Eng or Aus?



satexplorer said:


> White dread with any color of numbers is a security code to prevent "signal thieves" and "cable mafias" to get the channel. Streaming on the internet they show you your IP address.


So, if I was watching Aus v India on Star Cricket in India, I'd see those numbers even tho the coverage is being produced by Star Cricket? As we see those numbers for matches from Aus or Eng, does this mean Willow is just streaming from someone's receiver in Bangalore? That would explain why the picture quality is worse for those matches from Aus or Eng not involving India.

I can't understand why, if they can direct feed from Star for coverage involving India that is produced by Star Cricket, they can't at least get direct feed from Star of other matches before it is broadcast in India!! (Of course, direct feed from source would be even better)



satexplorer said:


> After the World Cup this year. Willow Cricket has their own ads, those national ads are not from the ESPN Star Sports signal.


OK - I had assumed many of the ads were still coming from Star Cricket, even for the Aus-India test. I thought I saw glimpses of some in Hindi that I'd also seen during the Aus-NZ tests, but maybe I'm confused - or maybe they're all from Willow. I did notice a few times on the last day that there were wide shots of the ground during breaks between overs, etc, that made me wonder if Willow had obtained a direct feed from Star Cricket. Hopefully there will be more of those breaks in the second test starting tonight - although I guess Willow sees tests involving India as their cash cow for advertizing.


----------



## satroy

Do anyone know how come Neo Cricket channel still exists on Dish Network in USA? Not everyone unsubscribed? How about you guys?


----------



## saisport

Why in the world willow is trying to show complete streaming from Aussie feed while they can't even get it straight pics means it's sticking or it just me completely disaster,,,,,


----------



## saisport

When willow cricket going to realize that cricket is our religion.


----------



## satroy

Guys, picture is stopping.
Is it only my problem?


----------



## satroy

Complete disaster, cannot watch


----------



## saisport

"satroy" said:


> Guys, picture is stopping.
> Is it only my problem?


Same here man disaster hopefully problem solved before it gets worse


----------



## saisport

Now back to star seems like they can't make up their mind


----------



## satroy

Now it is ok, although picture quality is not superb


----------



## satexplorer

Willow Cricket switching pictures? Are they confused with SECAM? Pink in some areas due to McGrath Foundation Week (Sydney Pink Test).


----------



## satroy

Again, picture is stopping


----------



## saisport

Again they are trying Aussie feed


----------



## satexplorer

Willow switching back and forth with Nine Network and Star Cricket. Now they figure either Alternate Commentary or that the Subcontinent has no World feed.


----------



## saisport

Here what I think they are trying to do channel 9 feed is direct feed like directv used to get without commercial and stars is with commercial


----------



## saisport

Just to let u guys know that you can watch live streaming of test series on espnstar.com/live


----------



## satroy

Can you listen to ABC Grandstand in USA? I could not. access rejected.
Do you know any ball by ball commentery site? I want to listen than watching before sleep.


----------



## satroy

No more interest to watch IND-AUS test. Is this a game? Is Aus playing against Nepal or Afganisthan?


----------



## rwmair

satroy said:


> No more interest to watch IND-AUS test. Is this a game? Is Aus playing against Nepal or Afganisthan?


Sorry guys! I was wondering if Clarke was going to try and get 400! Bowling from India has been embarrassing. With Tendulkar, Sehwag, Gambhir, Dravid, etc, in the team, the top order batting is more impressive than Australia's right now - I was worried. Maybe they'll come good in the 2nd inns - and we'll have a subcontinent-style drawn test.


----------



## satroy

Satexplorer,
Will Zim tour of NZ and SA tour of NZ be shown in USA? Has not been decided yet or will not be shown because of collision with other tours and Willow Cricket channel cannot take it?


----------



## satroy

Satexplorer,
Will Zim tour of NZ and SA tour of NZ be shown in USA? Has not been decided yet or will not be shown because of collision with other tours and Willow Cricket channel cannot take it?


----------



## satexplorer

UPDATE: Willow TV Piracy case (Ongoing)

According to Google Groups

Willow TV: Legal Notice and Offer of Settlement

Dear

This email is being sent to you from Willow TV International, Inc. ("Willow TV"), which owns the exclusive rights to distribute and stream cricket matches in the United States and Canada, as well as the rest of North America, including the ICC Cricket World Cup 2011 and the national cricket matches for Australia, New Zealand, England and South Africa amongst other boards, for the 2010-2011 season ("Copyright Protected Matches"). Willow TV filed a Federal lawsuit against various website owners that we allege illegally sold pirated downloads and video streams of the Copyright Protected Matches. A copy of the abbreviated lawsuit filed in court in available here. Willow TV subpoenaed the records of these various websites and the evidence indicates that you purchased at least one of the illegal streams offered by at least one of these defendants in violation of law.

It is a violation of Willow TV's copyright and the law to purchase or view the illegal stream whether it was knowing or unknowing. Under 17 U.S.C § 501 et seq., anyone who participates in the infringement of a copyright is liable for statutory damages up to $30,000 per infringement, and up to $150,000 if the infringement is willful.

Willow TV will fully pursue this lawsuit to the fullest extent of the law against those who operate businesses and illegally provide pirated cricket matches in violation of their rights; however, it has no interest in pursuing a lawsuit against the viewers and fans of cricket matches, so we would like to deal with the evidence that has been presented to us in the best way possible.

We would like to provide you a way out of the continued exposure to liability that comes with viewing cricket matches illegally through pirated websites.

Complete Release and Waiver of Liability Offer.

Willow TV will provide you with a onetime release of all claims and liability for any and all past illegal downloads or streaming views of cricket matches you may have purchased or viewed from any of the defendants listed in the attached lawsuit. The release will be provided on the condition that you commit to watching any of your future cricket matches legally through www.willow.tv for the next year. The authorized service is currently $14.99/month and allows you, the customer, to watch the live video streaming of all cricket content offered by Willow TV, on its website www.willow.tv (and on its channel on YouTube, and on smartphones, etc.) for a period of one year. Willow TV is the official license holder for various cricket boards worldwide for this period (including Cricket boards of Australia, New Zealand, South Africa, England and others), and it is the only way to watch these matches legally in North America. After the 12 month period, on request, you will receive a release of all past claims and liability from Willow TV for any crickets matches you may have purchased or viewed in violation of Willow TV's exclusive rights to distribute and stream those matches in North America.

If you wish to take advantage of this offer for a full release of liability please visit the website www.willow.tv, and purchase the monthly package of $14.99. (Or you can directly buy it by clicking here). Please use the same email id to which this email is sent, as your login id on willow.tv while making the purchase.

After one year of continued service, the release email will be sent to you on request to [email protected].

Alternatively, if you have subscribed to the Willow Cricket Channel on DISH Network or DIRECTV, you can email [email protected] with a copy of your bill showing your active subscription, with your first and last name indicated clearly as the subscriber on file.

If you do not wish to commit to viewing cricket matches legally through Willow TV you may contact us and we will provide you with a settlement demand based on the number of your purchases and streaming views of cricket matches that were in violation of Willow TV's rights ($200 per match or $1000 for a package purchased from a pirate site) and a release will be provided after final settlement, or simply do nothing and we will continue our investigation against you and we may be forced to name you as a defendant to the lawsuit. If you are named as a defendant we will pursue the full statutory damages provided in 17 U.S.C § 501 et seq.

Thank you for your anticipated cooperation.
Willow TV


----------



## satroy

What is this? I have also received this email although I have not bought any cricket sream from anyone else. I always watched on either DirecTV or Dish Network.
Can I sue them for sending this email to me?


----------



## saisport

I have got one email as well and I have emailed back them my bill from directv and I think if you have emailed CS in past that's may be the reason


----------



## satroy

I emailed by account number and payed bill of Dish Network to them but that does not break my channels subscription. Do I need to show the proof that I subscribe Willow Cricket channel?


----------



## saisport

I don't think so they should know that what package offer willow cricket. I emailed them first day and have not got any reply from them yet


----------



## satexplorer

Looks like Willow is scheming to get a buck out of the end-user. Patrolling, policing and spying on the end-user? Making sure all cricket fans watch legally. Where and what is the verdict on the accused websites? If they did send this email to mass thousands, they really get discounted out of $7.50. Now that ESPN3 has the ICC tournament rights and the BCCI showing International and Domestic Indian cricket. Both for FREE. Willow TV CEO Vijay Srinivasan enjoying his lost?

I ignore it. Besides, Willow TV is a victim of the BCCI and former IPL commissioner Lalit Modi. This make Willow and NEO go out of business.


----------



## satroy

When I watch ESPN3 through my laptop, the picture sucks. Will ESPN3 will use some TV channels to deliver the content? Also other than laptop or PC, what is option to watch ESPN3 on TV with a good picture quality. Is there any ESPN3 TV box?


----------



## satexplorer

Willow TV from Sunnyvale, CA. Receives a F rating in the Better Business Bureau. Also, poor customer service. No address or phone number. CEO Vijay Srininivasan, a Duke graduate is now going after those pirates. With the cricket fans experience of bad business. Are people watching Willow's streams think that their E-mail addresses and personal information look safe with them? Willow use to charge $299 back in 2003-2007, Half of that price $149 in 2007 and then jacking the price $199 again in 2008-2011. In 2011, Canadian style pricing of $14.99.


----------



## satroy

Can we together sue Willow TV or Vijay Srinivasan for the harassment they did to us sending this email although we didn't buy pirated stream?


----------



## satexplorer

satroy said:


> Can we together sue Willow TV or Vijay Srinivasan for the harassment they did to us sending this email although we didn't buy pirated stream?


I am not a lawyer. Remember, all of you who watched a Willow TV stream, has agreed to the Willow's end-user agreement. I would join you only if everyone is involved versus Willow TV. If it becomes clear that Willow TV's settlement violates Anti-Trust laws. Willow TV and Willow International went to Northern District Federal Court in San Jose. "Willow International vs Cricklinks". Owners of the alleged websites did not show up, leaving the burden on innocent Cricket fans. The court may have permitted Willow TV's legal team "Pranger Law Group" to issue a subpoena in order to get all of the email addresses from those accused websites.

Every accused Cricket fan, affected from that burden, you should not take any threats from Willow TV's greed.

Very interesting traffic at deepbackwardpoint blog website.


----------



## satroy

Why can't Dish discontinue Neo Cricket channel and instead give a channel for espn3 cricket?


----------



## saisport

"satroy" said:


> Why can't Dish discontinue Neo Cricket channel and instead give a channel for espn3 cricket?


Does directv as espn3 channel????!


----------



## satroy

No


----------



## russinpa

ESPN3 isn't a TV channel. It's an internet service. Your ISP must specifically cut a deal with ESPN in order to allow their customers access to ESPN3. I believe most of the larger ISPs have deals in place.


----------



## satroy

Although I have very high speed internet, the picture quality sucks. It is worthless service. Why cannot they create a TV channel and provide good quality picture? In this era of HD, this espn3 is a junk.


----------



## russinpa

satroy said:


> Although I have very high speed internet, the picture quality sucks. It is worthless service. Why cannot they create a TV channel and provide good quality picture? In this era of HD, this espn3 is a junk.


I watch alot of different sports on ESPN3 and the picture quality I get is decent. I certainly dont think this is a worthless service or junk as you say but you have the right to your opinion.


----------



## satroy

Which channel is showing Celebrity Cricket League? Can we see in USA? Is it available free on you tube?


----------



## satroy

I find that Sahara One shows Mumbai matches live, Sun TV, Surya, Uday and Gemini TV show their regions matches LIVE and ETV Bangla Bengal matched LIVE.
I have ETV Bangla USA, they are showing Bengal matches but not LIVE, because this channel is streaming program with matching time with India. 
Do you know if Sahara One is showing LIVE in USA?


----------



## satexplorer

I am not sure what are you typing about if it's Indian domestic cricket related?

Celebrity Cricket 2. One iconic player happens to be Salman Khan, reality show will air on January 28 & 29 and every other weekend after that. It will show during evening hours on Sahara One ch. 797.


----------



## satroy

Satexplorer,
Ten Cricket USA does not show PAK Vs ENG on the program guide. Are you sure it will be LIVE on Ten Cricket Dish Network?


----------



## saisport

Yep they are showing live on ten cricket 576


----------



## satroy

I emailed many times my dish network account and subscription to Willow legal office. But I have not received any reply that they have removed my name. What about you guys? Do you know any phone number to contact Willow TV?


----------



## saisport

Same here no reply


----------



## satexplorer

satroy said:


> I emailed many times my dish network account and subscription to Willow legal office. But I have not received any reply that they have removed my name. What about you guys? Do you know any phone number to contact Willow TV?


Willow TV phone number is (650) 394-5562. Do not give them any information, No one is getting a reply. Those swindlers are bad business.

According to new rumors, coming from some social media websites in India. Willow TV is in negotiations with a major sports network for a merger. Willow TV Senior executives are staying while the rest are getting layoff notices. Willow TV lost revenue from the ICC Cricket World Cup 2011. This is the reason why they coming up with ways to get their lost money. Willow TV is having little or no web traffic after the Cricket World Cup.

Willow TV lost a recent bid to have broadband rights of ICC tournaments to ESPN3. With Willow TV losing that bid, Willow TV went after websites that had offer the Cricket World Cup from Europe. Most cricket tours don't air in Europe, except for major ICC Cricket tournaments.

This information is still not confirmed by Willow TV.


----------



## satroy

We lost Neo Cricket, now if we lose willow cricket, then no more cricket on TV for USA viewers.


----------



## satroy

It is too bad to go ICC tournaments to ESPN3. This means no TV broadcast, only on Internet and bad picture quality.
Will ICC tournaments be on TV channels either on DirecTv or Dish network?


----------



## satroy

Did BCCI work out with any TV channel broadcasters?


----------



## satroy

Can ESPN3 be watched on TV using a TV box without using laptop? My laptop is slow and getting very bad picture quality? 
How do you compare ESPN3 picture quality with Willow cricket tv channel picture?


----------



## quizzer

satroy said:


> It is too bad to go ICC tournaments to ESPN3. This means no TV broadcast, only on Internet and bad picture quality.
> Will ICC tournaments be on TV channels either on DirecTv or Dish network?


All ICC tournaments will be telecast exclusively on ESPN3.com in USA.

Willow and Neo will become pretty useless to us.

My espn3.com is very good through comcast internet.

I'm able to connect through HDMI and see it great.

*Moreover its free!!!*


----------



## satroy

quizzer,
Do you use laptop? Looks like I need to buy a laptop with HDMI cable.
Is there any chance that espn3 will create a tv channel? Their content is not HD quality. 
Will willow cricket continue to show tour matches? or they will stop those?
Will star cricket be launched in usa?


----------



## satroy

However, through internet you cannot get picture quality as good as direct satellite feed whatever you use.
It is unfortunate that espn3 got the rights. Would preferred if neo cricket got it?


----------



## saisport

I am sure when the time comes they will make a deal with dish or direct and feed them live in HD as you know you can reach more people through tv then Internet specially cricket in USA


----------



## satroy

Who will show the tour matches which are now being shown by Willow? I am more interested to watch test matches played in Aus, Eng, SA etc. than ICC tournaments. Will Star cricket be launched in USA?


----------



## satroy

I am surprised that Neo cricket is still not discontinued in USA. Unfortunately, I cannot disconnect it because I buy cricket pack from dish network.


----------



## quizzer

satroy said:


> Who will show the tour matches which are now being shown by Willow? I am more interested to watch test matches played in Aus, Eng, SA etc. than ICC tournaments. Will Star cricket be launched in USA?


These tournaments will continue in Willow i guess. I was talking about ICC tournaments only on espn3.com.

Hopefully espn3 will start some HD channel in the future.


----------



## quizzer

satroy said:


> quizzer,
> Do you use laptop? Looks like I need to buy a laptop with HDMI cable.
> Is there any chance that espn3 will create a tv channel? Their content is not HD quality.
> Will willow cricket continue to show tour matches? or they will stop those?
> Will star cricket be launched in usa?


Yes have a laptop with HDMI connected to HDTV. Looks good. It wont be as good as watching through dish or directv. But no complaints.


----------



## glamanks

NEO Cricket is still being offered. Why are you saying that we lost that channel or you are surprised that it is still not discontinued? Maybe I am unaware of some latest happenings.


----------



## satroy

Because Neo lost contract to broadcast games played on India. So Neo Cricket is not going to show any LIVE cricket matches. Who will spend money to subscrive this channel which is now showing the old IPL games again and again?


----------



## glamanks

Thanks satroy. I was happy earlier that cricket is now coming on TV on 3 channels but seems like we are moving backwards now. I will hate those days when cricket will be on ESPN3 but not on TV. I really hope that Dish brings Star Cricket or something similar to show cricket as part of regular subscription package instead of old PPV or seeing on TV.


----------



## satroy

correct, we are surely going to move backwards starting from this year. I think willow cricket channel on dish network will stop soon or will not show LIVE cricket


----------



## saisport

I will surely hate if we have cricket like major tournament specially T20 2012 world cup on espn3 instead ready to pay for PPV if I can watch them on TV specially commercial free man I still miss that cricket ticket days


----------



## satroy

Feeling very bad...will not able to see any more exciting tour test matches from Aus, RSA, NZ and Eng unless dish launches star cricket. Willow cricket is going out of business soon. Maybe India/Aus/SriLanka tri-series ODIs is the last broadcast from willow cricket.


----------



## satroy

SatExplorer,
You are deleted Zim tour of NZ from your list. What is the reason?


----------



## saisport

At this moment on online schedule they have listed Zim tour of NZ


----------



## satroy

May be Willow will go out of business after India tour of Australia.


----------



## satroy

India - Aus test has ended. Do willow show now NZ-Zim test tession?


----------



## satroy

Yes, they are showing NZ-Zim test.


----------



## satexplorer

satroy said:


> Yes, they are showing NZ-Zim test.


One of the worst match up in Test Cricket. Satroy, you've watched the least watched Test Cricket match in the world. :lol:


----------



## satroy

Do you think India-AUs test series a good one? The similar worse one.


----------



## bharath_das

"satroy" said:


> Do you think India-AUs test series a good one? The similar worse one.


Of course the worse one. No doubt about that. Absolutely waste of time & money. Time to try out new talents.


----------



## saisport

Sahara and tv Asia are showing celebrity cricket league


----------



## satroy

I don't know about Sahara. But TV Asia in USA is not showing CCL LIVE


----------



## satroy

Any idea who is going to show in USA the Bangladesh Cricket League and Asia cup from Bangladesh? Is it espn3 internet?


----------



## saisport

Upto what I have noticed so far is neo cricket has a rights for Asia cup and about Bangladesh cricket league most likely espn3.com since they have international rights of bangladesh cricket


----------



## satroy

TV Asia will be showing American College League.


----------



## satroy

ESPN3 has the right for all ICC tournaments, so Asia cup will be on espn3 in USA.


----------



## quizzer

satroy said:


> ESPN3 has the right for all ICC tournaments, so Asia cup will be on espn3 in USA.


This is correct.


----------



## saisport

"satroy" said:


> ESPN3 has the right for all ICC tournaments, so Asia cup will be on espn3 in USA.


Asia Cup is not an ICC tournament it is controlled by Asian Cricket Council ever since it started first tournament was organized in 1984


----------



## satroy

So then who will show it in USA, Neo Cricket?


----------



## saisport

If you see on neo cricket once in a while they are showing highlights from 2010 Asia cup


----------



## satexplorer

As of right now, Bangladesh Cricket broadcast contract is up for renewal. Bangladesh Premier League rights are up for grabs. ESPN3 did stream the ACC Asia Cup in 2010. Dish Network and DirecTV did not show that tournament. I have no clue if Nimbus Sport is with ESPN3. Now that Nimbus Sport has financial problems.


----------



## saisport

"satexplorer" said:


> As of right now, Bangladesh Cricket broadcast contract is up for renewal. Bangladesh Premier League rights are up for grabs. ESPN3 did stream the ACC Asia Cup in 2010. Dish Network and DirecTV did not show that tournament. I have no clue if Nimbus Sport is with ESPN3. Now that Nimbus Sport has financial problems.


Yes you are right that 2010 Asia Cup was telecast by espn3 but at that time we did not had neo cricket but since we have neo cricket and you can check on their website on neosports.tv that they are advertising that they will have Asia cup not in North America section but atleast in India. Since they don't have any live telecast they will be trying their best to get the Asia cup in USA to keep running their channel in US market!!!!!


----------



## satexplorer

BREAKING NEWS: IPL Player Auction from ITC Royal Gardenia Hotel in Bangalore streaming at ipl.indiatimes.com click on Auction tab. Scheduled February 4, 2012 11am-1pm IST.


----------



## wizin

satroy said:


> I emailed by account number and payed bill of Dish Network to them but that does not break my channels subscription. Do I need to show the proof that I subscribe Willow Cricket channel?





saisport said:


> I don't think so they should know that what package offer willow cricket. I emailed them first day and have not got any reply from them yet





satroy said:


> I emailed many times my dish network account and subscription to Willow legal office. But I have not received any reply that they have removed my name. What about you guys? Do you know any phone number to contact Willow TV?





saisport said:


> Same here no reply


Did you guys get release letters?


----------



## saisport

No,,,, did you?????


----------



## satroy

No, I did not get release letter


----------



## wizin

I never sent it, was wating to see how u guys did but some folks got it

read bottom - http://deepbackwardpoint.com/2012/01/10/whats-up-with-willow-tv/


----------



## satexplorer

Willow TV showing current Cricket tours for free on You Tube? Just another genuine trap for affected Willow TV customers. Settlement E-mails were sent from a printing company based in Maryland. Notices sent to DMCA usually comes from VP Manish Bagga.

Talk about Willow TV's customer service, is extortion taking place?

*Charged after cancelling*
They kept charging monthly subscription fee without sending notification email, which you typically expect to receive before every charge. Then on cancellation they charged me $5.00 cancellation fee and on top of the $14.99 monthly. My requests to refund $14.99 charged after cancellation were denied.

Willow TV customer

Willow TV FAQ states that all Cricket boards are poor? England, Australia and India Cricket Boards are not poor!


----------



## glamanks

People affected with willow charges should contact their credit card company and claim that as fraudulent since they were done after cancellation. Poor business practices ultimately leads to a business's demise. Willow is moving towards their end of the life. 

We need star cricket from India


----------



## saisport

"glamanks" said:


> People affected with willow charges should contact their credit card company and claim that as fraudulent since they were done after cancellation. Poor business practices ultimately leads to a business's demise. Willow is moving towards their end of the life.
> 
> We need star cricket from India


Also in high def not just one channel but some channel who can deliver in 24x7 in HD


----------



## satroy

Who will show BPL and Asia cup in USA? Hasn't it decided yet?


----------



## satexplorer

If you want to watch BPL T20. Send them a email at their official website www.bplt20.com.bd contact us page. I already sent them an Email as no one is able to show here in the United States.


----------



## satroy

satexplorer said:


> If you want to watch BPL T20. Send them a email at their official website www.bplt20.com.bd contact us page. I already sent them an Email as no one is able to show here in the United States.


I already did send them email. Willow cricket will be gone soon. I think Cricket will not be telecast anymore like now in USA. Maybe they will show ICC tournament only as PPV like 15 years back.


----------



## satroy

I thought at least espn3 will show via internet. What happened to espn3? So cricket is dying in usa?


----------



## saisport

Check this out guys seen it during 2nd ODI between India and Sri Lanka


----------



## satexplorer

Willow TV continues to swindle those loyal customers. Cease and desist shenanigans!









"99% of the failures come from Willow TV who have the habit of making excuses."


----------



## rwmair

glamanks said:


> We need star cricket from India


Given what Star Cricket does to the source feed for matches played in Australia and England (not including those vs India) - ad crawls on bottom/side of screen, still ads on picture, commercials every over before Aus/Eng commentators stop talking, coverage ending before players actually walk off the field at lunch/stumps, etc etc - I'm not sure I'm hanging out for Star Cricket USA to be launched.

But perhaps its the most likely method for us to continue seeing games from England, Australia and South Africa.

I know the Cricket Ticket days are never coming back. :-(


----------



## rwmair

satroy said:


> Willow cricket will be gone soon. I think Cricket will not be telecast anymore like now in USA. Maybe they will show ICC tournament only as PPV like 15 years back.


There's still TEN Cricket - for those who have Dish Network. What I've seen of that (which isn't much, admittedly) has impressed me. I know they have the "second tier" national associations, but their own coverage (of Pak and SL matches) seems high quality and their relayed coverage from West Indies or Zimbabwe hasn't appeared to suffer from too much screwing around in the way Star does to its relayed coverage from other countries.

As best i understand it, ICC tournaments will be on ESPN3. I would like them to develop a TV app or find some method (Roku, Youtube) to allow their picture to be streamed straight to the TV, without the need for a computer in the middle.


----------



## satroy

rwmair said:


> Given what Star Cricket does to the source feed for matches played in Australia and England (not including those vs India) - ad crawls on bottom/side of screen, still ads on picture, commercials every over before Aus/Eng commentators stop talking, coverage ending before players actually walk off the field at lunch/stumps, etc etc - I'm not sure I'm hanging out for Star Cricket USA to be launched.
> 
> But perhaps its the most likely method for us to continue seeing games from England, Australia and South Africa.
> 
> I know the Cricket Ticket days are never coming back. :-(


You need to hang out for Star Cricket USA to be launched. I don't understand why you are saying this and what is your logic behind it. If star cricket does not come then there will be no cricket. You should remember something is always better than nothing and beggar does not have any choice. After Willow Cricket is gone, if you don't want star cricket then how do you watch games from main countries like Aus, Eng, RSA etc.
So we want star cricket and please lobby for it and let star cricket/dish network/directv know how much eager we are to see test cricket in USA.


----------



## satroy

I send at least 10 posting or email on the BPL official web site mentioning that how much eager we are to watch BPL is USA. However, I have not got any response. Did anyone here got any response?


----------



## satroy

I don't understand why BPL is not shown in USA where it is being shown on NTV everywhere is Europe.
There are lot of bangladeshis here in USA who would love to see the BPL from bangladesh.


----------



## satroy

Maybe even this year IPL will not be shown in USA.


----------



## satroy

rwmair said:


> Given what Star Cricket does to the source feed for matches played in Australia and England (not including those vs India) - ad crawls on bottom/side of screen, still ads on picture, commercials every over before Aus/Eng commentators stop talking, coverage ending before players actually walk off the field at lunch/stumps, etc etc - I'm not sure I'm hanging out for Star Cricket USA to be launched.
> 
> But perhaps its the most likely method for us to continue seeing games from England, Australia and South Africa.
> 
> I know the Cricket Ticket days are never coming back. :-(


I don't know why you bother so much about ad etc. I feel myself lucky that I was able to watch test crickets from Aus, Eng, RSA in USA which I never thought in my dream. However, I am feeling frustrated now because no more good cricket broadcast USA from this year.


----------



## satroy

I got a reply from the BPL official web site. They think star sports is available in USA and I should be able to watch BPL games on star sports in USA.


----------



## quizzer

satroy said:


> I got a reply from the BPL official web site. They think star sports is available in USA and I should be able to watch BPL games on star sports in USA.


http://www.indiantelevision.com/headlines/y2k12/feb/feb126.php


----------



## sacram12

Finally at this moment Willow Cricket Channel's online schedule showing South Africa tour of New Zealand.


----------



## satroy

quizzer said:


> http://www.indiantelevision.com/headlines/y2k12/feb/feb126.php


I don't see any mention about tapping USA market. So could not understand the reason of your post.


----------



## quizzer

satroy said:


> I don't see any mention about tapping USA market. So could not understand the reason of your post.


BPL is going everywhere except USA


----------



## satroy

quizzer said:


> BPL is going everywhere except USA


because we have death of cricket in USA.


----------



## satexplorer

Willow TV's web traffic after the Cricket World Cup 2011. That shows quite a demise. The year shown on graph represents January. The first lines that going up the middle is July 2010-January 2011. The other line that goes way up is Cricket World Cup in March 2011. Very tiny line going slightly up by 2012 represents the recent test match between Australia vs India.


----------



## satroy

I am now in India. I am seeing BPL on Star Cricket. They why is it not shown in USA. 
SatExplorer,
We should lobby to get the Star Cricket channel from India in USA instead of Willow Cricket. If Neo Cricket can be launched in USA even on cables and also Ten Cricket, then why not we can get Star Cricket channel in USA?


----------



## maxsat82

satexplorer said:


> Willow TV's web traffic after the Cricket World Cup 2011. That shows quite a demise. The year shown on graph represents January. The first lines that going up the middle is July 2010-January 2011. The other line that goes way up is Cricket World Cup in March 2011. Very tiny line going slightly up by 2012 represents the recent test match between Australia vs India.


that was expected since cricket is so popular in india and Australia.


----------



## satroy

Are we trying actively to get Star Cricket channel from India in USA? I have sent a lot of emails to them. Can you guys please lobby for it?


----------



## rwmair

satroy said:


> You need to hang out for Star Cricket USA to be launched. I don't understand why you are saying this and what is your logic behind it. If star cricket does not come then there will be no cricket. You should remember something is always better than nothing and beggar does not have any choice. After Willow Cricket is gone, if you don't want star cricket then how do you watch games from main countries like Aus, Eng, RSA etc.
> So we want star cricket and please lobby for it and let star cricket/dish network/directv know how much eager we are to see test cricket in USA.


I agree that many wonderful things have been seen via the cricket coverage we've had in the USA up till now. Growing up in Australia, we had live telecasts from England, but when the Australian team went to India or Pakistan, it was like they fell off the earth. No TV, no radio... a short story 3 pages into the sports section of the newspaper if you were lucky. It was such a wonderful thrill to sit and watch India v Aus live from India in 2001 (on Dish Network PPV). But it was also a wonderful thrill to sit and watch raw feed from Australia and other countries during the Cricket Ticket years, and to be able to boast to my parents and friends in Australia that in the US, I got better coverage than they saw watching Channel 9 live in Australia.

Its not that I don't want ongoing coverage from Aust/Eng/RSA - I'm still holding out some vain hope that there might be some better option than just importing a third TV network direct from India - and the one that "bastardizes" live feed from other source countries the most. Star's coverage from Australia the past few months has been very good, and I have no complaints there (other than a few extra commentators and some less-dry interval/post-game discussion would be nice!) Its what happens when they show matches not involving India that upsets me.

Maybe its a cultural thing, or maybe I've just turned into a grumpy old curmudgeon already at age 44.

I complain about the on-screen ads and crawls because the first time I watched Ch9 feed from Australia via Star Cricket, there was an lbw appeal. Ch9 showed the replay and graphic of the ball hitting the pad in relation to the stumps, and whether the ball would have hit the stumps or not. But, I couldn't see where the ball hit or if it would hit the stumps, because there was a picture of a DVD player in the middle of the screen!!! OK - it was only that egregious once, but it got me off to an instant dislike of them.

The ads between overs are so annoying because Star tries to insert 45 or 60 seconds of commercials instead of settling for 30 seconds. It cuts the commentary off in mid sentence at the end of the over, and we often miss the first ball of the next over. Its worse when Willow then tries to cover up the Star ads with its own ads. Also, because of the amateurish production levels, the volume on the ads is often twice that of the cricket coverage. It can be earsplitting, and wakes up my wife if she's sleeping nearby - and then she complains and the end result is usually the TV is turned off and I see no cricket.

I complain about the lack of pre-game/interval/post-game coverage because Ch9 and Sky UK's content at these times was often very interesting, and raised thoughts about the game I hadn't considered, or taught me things about the game. I played (poorly) as a kid, but to watch segments with Shane Warne showing how he bowled his different deliveries or Ian Healy explain how modern keepers kept wicket, etc etc during lunch breaks, was fascinating.

For all these reasons, the coverage Star provides becomes a lot less enjoyable to watch. As an Australian, it was more enjoyable for me to watch the Sky UK coverage of the Ashes series last year (once Willow put that on its website) - with English commentators and the inevitable gibes at Australians (some well-earned in that series) than the Ch9 coverage coming via Star. Its more enjoyable now for me to watch coverage from RSA, or even New Zealand - some of which I saw last week - which Willow seems to bring in as raw feed from the source, and is not overrun by ads and other annoyances which break my concentration and detract from enjoying the game.

As I've said, maybe I'm just too old and its too old-fashioned to want to be immersed in the event without distractions. The age of multi-tasking multi-media is here, and I guess I should be texting or updating my face-book status so regularly that I barely notice the other interruptions to the coverage. After all, watching the Superbowl two weeks back with 5 friends - all of whom are Americans and care far more about the game than I do - I was the only one not texting or doing something with my phone throughout the whole game!

My other concerns about importing Star Cricket.... Without wishing to offend anyone, I also have concern about the business practices of Indian companies. It seems there is often something fishy/corrupt? going on. (Witness Willow themselves!) I read how Willow was set to show the IPL in 2011, but the BCCI fell out with one company and the TV rights went elsewhere at the last minute as a result and Willow was left with nothing. Now, we've seen the NEO channel, basically created solely to show tests and other internationals played in India, lose its rights to those telecasts barely 1 year (!!) after its creation - now making the channel basically useless after the effort (and, no doubt, money) to get it on DISH and multiple cable platforms in the US. And it seems even Star (tho now backed by ESPN) at one time held rights for Indian home series but lost those also because of payment problems. My fear is a lot of effort could be put into getting Star Cricket into the US, and then they are unable to make a payment to ECB or CricketAus and lose the rights to those games in a year or two! And who is going to carry the next home series from India... maybe its not Star but some other "entreprenaur" will start his own TV channel and claim those rights - and then we'd need more than just Star Cricket to get matches from India, Australia and England? And that as much as we love the game, the US content distributors (DirecTV/DISH/cable co's) will get sick of being expected to provide yet more bandwidth for yet another cricket channel when even the US pro sports manage with only one 24/7 dedicated channel each to themselves (with an audience 100's of times larger).

My final reason for hoping for another alternative to a third 24-7 channel from India is the desire to see coverage in HD these days. This is something I know most of the rest of you share - and I firmly believe this is far more likely under the PPV model of years gone by than with a 24/7 dedicated channel. Knowing the DirecTV distribution system, I'm almost 100% positive that is the only way we we'll get HD from them.... I can't speak for DISH. It worked well for the World Cup last year.

So - that's a (long) summary of my feelings on this matter. Maybe I'm out of touch - probably. Maybe individual matches by PPV or into ESPN3 or some other method will never happen. If its Star Cricket USA, then c'est la vie. I'll figure out how to get streaming audio from Australia, turn the sound down on the TV, and use the DVR to try and delay the picture enough to match the streaming audio......


----------



## satroy

rwmair said:


> I agree that many wonderful things have been seen via the cricket coverage we've had in the USA up till now. Growing up in Australia, we had live telecasts from England, but when the Australian team went to India or Pakistan, it was like they fell off the earth. No TV, no radio... a short story 3 pages into the sports section of the newspaper if you were lucky. It was such a wonderful thrill to sit and watch India v Aus live from India in 2001 (on Dish Network PPV). But it was also a wonderful thrill to sit and watch raw feed from Australia and other countries during the Cricket Ticket years, and to be able to boast to my parents and friends in Australia that in the US, I got better coverage than they saw watching Channel 9 live in Australia.
> 
> Its not that I don't want ongoing coverage from Aust/Eng/RSA - I'm still holding out some vain hope that there might be some better option than just importing a third TV network direct from India - and the one that "bastardizes" live feed from other source countries the most. Star's coverage from Australia the past few months has been very good, and I have no complaints there (other than a few extra commentators and some less-dry interval/post-game discussion would be nice!) Its what happens when they show matches not involving India that upsets me.
> 
> Maybe its a cultural thing, or maybe I've just turned into a grumpy old curmudgeon already at age 44.
> 
> I complain about the on-screen ads and crawls because the first time I watched Ch9 feed from Australia via Star Cricket, there was an lbw appeal. Ch9 showed the replay and graphic of the ball hitting the pad in relation to the stumps, and whether the ball would have hit the stumps or not. But, I couldn't see where the ball hit or if it would hit the stumps, because there was a picture of a DVD player in the middle of the screen!!! OK - it was only that egregious once, but it got me off to an instant dislike of them.
> 
> The ads between overs are so annoying because Star tries to insert 45 or 60 seconds of commercials instead of settling for 30 seconds. It cuts the commentary off in mid sentence at the end of the over, and we often miss the first ball of the next over. Its worse when Willow then tries to cover up the Star ads with its own ads. Also, because of the amateurish production levels, the volume on the ads is often twice that of the cricket coverage. It can be earsplitting, and wakes up my wife if she's sleeping nearby - and then she complains and the end result is usually the TV is turned off and I see no cricket.
> 
> I complain about the lack of pre-game/interval/post-game coverage because Ch9 and Sky UK's content at these times was often very interesting, and raised thoughts about the game I hadn't considered, or taught me things about the game. I played (poorly) as a kid, but to watch segments with Shane Warne showing how he bowled his different deliveries or Ian Healy explain how modern keepers kept wicket, etc etc during lunch breaks, was fascinating.
> 
> For all these reasons, the coverage Star provides becomes a lot less enjoyable to watch. As an Australian, it was more enjoyable for me to watch the Sky UK coverage of the Ashes series last year (once Willow put that on its website) - with English commentators and the inevitable gibes at Australians (some well-earned in that series) than the Ch9 coverage coming via Star. Its more enjoyable now for me to watch coverage from RSA, or even New Zealand - some of which I saw last week - which Willow seems to bring in as raw feed from the source, and is not overrun by ads and other annoyances which break my concentration and detract from enjoying the game.
> 
> As I've said, maybe I'm just too old and its too old-fashioned to want to be immersed in the event without distractions. The age of multi-tasking multi-media is here, and I guess I should be texting or updating my face-book status so regularly that I barely notice the other interruptions to the coverage. After all, watching the Superbowl two weeks back with 5 friends - all of whom are Americans and care far more about the game than I do - I was the only one not texting or doing something with my phone throughout the whole game!
> 
> My other concerns about importing Star Cricket.... Without wishing to offend anyone, I also have concern about the business practices of Indian companies. It seems there is often something fishy/corrupt? going on. (Witness Willow themselves!) I read how Willow was set to show the IPL in 2011, but the BCCI fell out with one company and the TV rights went elsewhere at the last minute as a result and Willow was left with nothing. Now, we've seen the NEO channel, basically created solely to show tests and other internationals played in India, lose its rights to those telecasts barely 1 year (!!) after its creation - now making the channel basically useless after the effort (and, no doubt, money) to get it on DISH and multiple cable platforms in the US. And it seems even Star (tho now backed by ESPN) at one time held rights for Indian home series but lost those also because of payment problems. My fear is a lot of effort could be put into getting Star Cricket into the US, and then they are unable to make a payment to ECB or CricketAus and lose the rights to those games in a year or two! And who is going to carry the next home series from India... maybe its not Star but some other "entreprenaur" will start his own TV channel and claim those rights - and then we'd need more than just Star Cricket to get matches from India, Australia and England? And that as much as we love the game, the US content distributors (DirecTV/DISH/cable co's) will get sick of being expected to provide yet more bandwidth for yet another cricket channel when even the US pro sports manage with only one 24/7 dedicated channel each to themselves (with an audience 100's of times larger).
> 
> My final reason for hoping for another alternative to a third 24-7 channel from India is the desire to see coverage in HD these days. This is something I know most of the rest of you share - and I firmly believe this is far more likely under the PPV model of years gone by than with a 24/7 dedicated channel. Knowing the DirecTV distribution system, I'm almost 100% positive that is the only way we we'll get HD from them.... I can't speak for DISH. It worked well for the World Cup last year.
> 
> So - that's a (long) summary of my feelings on this matter. Maybe I'm out of touch - probably. Maybe individual matches by PPV or into ESPN3 or some other method will never happen. If its Star Cricket USA, then c'est la vie. I'll figure out how to get streaming audio from Australia, turn the sound down on the TV, and use the DVR to try and delay the picture enough to match the streaming audio......


I understand your statements.
However, I have a bigger fear that DirecTV/Dish Network will discontinue carrying cricket totally. I am 100% sure that will happen and we will not be able to watch any single series of cricket. These days are coming, be prepared.


----------



## satroy

Also, I don't think star cricket will lose business and rights like Neo cricket. They are more established and backed by ESPN. I am 100% sure about it and at least it is not going to that in next 10 years that Star cricket will become Neo Cricket.
I think there is no option opened for us than star cricket from India if you want to see some cricket in USA. I think DirecTv or Dish Netork can get Star Cricket cheaply compared to the raw feed.


----------



## satroy

For example Star cricket is showing BPL in India, but no BPL in USA. I am now visiting vacation in India and enjoying BPL as well.


----------



## rwmair

satroy said:


> I understand your statements. However, I have a bigger fear that DirecTV/Dish Network will discontinue carrying cricket totally. I am 100% sure that will happen and we will not be able to watch any single series of cricket. These days are coming, be prepared.


Assuming Willow and Neo go away soon, Dish will still be carrying TEN Cricket. I believe they signed a four-year deal with Dish when they started last year. I know TEN does not have the big countries, but its a start. Also, if Willow and Neo do go away, I think at least Dish may be motivated to fill the gap and keep their "Cricket Pack" strong - they pioneered cricket telecasts in the US, and may have more "history" to want to continue. I agree that its a big fear that DirecTV will carry no cricket if Willow folds.



satroy said:


> Also, I don't think star cricket will lose business and rights like Neo cricket. They are more established and backed by ESPN. I am 100% sure about it and at least it is not going to that in next 10 years that Star cricket will become Neo Cricket.


Yes - I agree here. The ESPN backing of Star does give more confidence that they will provide an established product for the longer term. If they could regain the Indian home series rights, it would be a good product. If they regained the Indian home series rights AND broadcast series from Australia and England with the quality and lack of interruptions they do the Indian away series, I'd have no complaints at all!



satroy said:


> I think there is no option opened for us than star cricket from India if you want to see some cricket in USA. I think DirecTv or Dish Network can get Star Cricket cheaply compared to the raw feed.


This is probably true - and the lower cost and overhead needed by the US provider, the more likely they are to carry it. However, I'm also 100% convinced this would mean no HD - at least until the day Dish and DirecTV stop carrying SD signals.


----------



## samradley

Xbox360 with Gold membership (~$24/yr) provides an option to view ESPN3 straight on to the TV... with HD stream... much much better quality than willow/neo/ten in US...


----------



## satroy

Will there be any cricket on espn3?


----------



## samradley

all ICC tournaments are supposed to be on ESPN3..


----------



## satroy

I can see variants of Xbox, Xbox live, Xbox games, Xbox console etc. What should I buy and from where to watch ESPN3 directly on TV?


----------



## satroy

SatExplorer,
Asia CUP will be Live on Neo Cricket in USA.
They are advertising it. You can update your first page.


----------

